# Member Elimination - Game 2



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

Game over!
Congratulations, Cubenovice!

Score​

```
[u]Place[/u]  [u]Player[/u]             [u]Date Eliminated[/u]     [u]Eliminated By[/u]

51)    IanTheCuber        [post=668293]Nov. 13 - Day 2[/post]     Clayy9
50)    ianography         [post=668325]Nov. 13 - Day 2[/post]     HelpCube
49)    asportking         [post=668942]Nov. 14 - Day 3[/post]     Clayy9
48)    jakkspeedcuber     [post=669264]Nov. 15 - Day 4[/post]     MaeLSTRoM
47)    cubeflip           [post=669542]Nov. 15 - Day 4[/post]     n00bcub3r
46)    ben1996123         [post=669808]Nov. 16 - Day 5[/post]     Clayy9
45)    jrb                [post=669928]Nov. 16 - Day 5[/post]     Axiys
44)    The Bloody Talon   [post=670155]Nov. 16 - Day 5[/post]     Jaycee
43)    LuckyShadows       [post=670469]Nov. 17 - Day 6[/post]     Clayy9
42)    theZcuber          [post=670483]Nov. 17 - Day 6[/post]     Hershey
41)    Axiys              [post=670540]Nov. 17 - Day 6[/post]     AustinReed
40)    thackernerd        [post=670726]Nov. 18 - Day 7[/post]     Clayy9
39)    bigbee99           [post=670925]Nov. 18 - Day 7[/post]     Jaycee
38)    collinbxyz         [post=671070]Nov. 19 - Day 8[/post]     Odder
37)    Jaycee             [post=671655]Nov. 20 - Day 9[/post]     Clayy9
36)    solved             [post=671721]Nov. 20 - Day 9[/post]     Clayy9
35)    Itchy Cacti        [post=672055]Nov. 21 - Day 10[/post]    Clayy9
34)    jms_gears1         [post=672211]Nov. 21 - Day 10[/post]    Clayy9
33)    Specs112           [post=672442]Nov. 21 - Day 10[/post]    Jaycee
32)    Chapuunka          [post=672540]Nov. 21 - Day 10[/post]    Phlippieskezer
31)    Clayy9             [post=672775]Nov. 22 - Day 11[/post]    Jaycee
30)    gundamslicer       [post=672919]Nov. 22 - Day 11[/post]    Clayy9
29)    emolover           [post=673378]Nov. 23 - Day 12[/post]    solved
28)    aaronb             [post=673506]Nov. 23 - Day 12[/post]    jms_gears1
27)    uberCuber          [post=673699]Nov. 23 - Day 12[/post]    Jaycee
26)    rock1313           [post=674363]Nov. 24 - Day 13[/post]    emolover
25)    Hershey            [post=674606]Nov. 25 - Day 14[/post]    Pro94
24)    Escher             [post=675047]Nov. 25 - Day 14[/post]    Clayy9
23)    n00bcub3r          [post=675340]Nov. 26 - Day 15[/post]    solved
22)    Pro94              [post=675689]Nov. 27 - Day 16[/post]    Jaycee
21)    Thompson           [post=676169]Nov. 27 - Day 16[/post]    AustinReed
20)    AndersB            [post=676692]Nov. 28 - Day 17[/post]    Clayy9
19)    Deluchie           [post=677035]Nov. 28 - Day 17[/post]    Jaycee
18)    cuberkid10         [post=677388]Nov. 29 - Day 18[/post]    Hershey
17)    Kirjava            [post=677603]Nov. 29 - Day 18[/post]    cuber952
16)    Help Cube          [post=677684]Nov. 29 - Day 18[/post]    Clayy9
15)    cuber952           [post=677924]Nov. 30 - Day 19[/post]    Robert-Y
14)    That70sShowDude    [post=678430]Dec. 01 - Day 20[/post]    theZcuber
13)    MaeLSTRoM          [post=678736]Dec. 01 - Day 20[/post]    rock1313
12)    AustinReed         [post=678787]Dec. 02 - Day 21[/post]    Pro94
11)    Robert-Y           [post=679100]Dec. 02 - Day 21[/post]    Jaycee
10)    Cool Frog          [post=679181]Dec. 02 - Day 21[/post]    Jaycee
9)     Phlippieskezer     [post=679182]Dec. 02 - Day 21[/post]    emolover
8)     WTF2L?             [post=679258]Dec. 03 - Day 22[/post]    solved
7)     mr. giggums        [post=679690]Dec. 03 - Day 22[/post]    Cheese11
6)     JyH                [post=679953]Dec. 04 - Day 23[/post]    Clayy9
5)     TiLiMayor          [post=680002]Dec. 04 - Day 23[/post]    Cheese11
4)     Cheese11           [post=680110]Dec. 04 - Day 23[/post]    JyH
3)     waffle=ijm         [post=680125]Dec. 04 - Day 23[/post]    Chapuunka
2)     Odder              [post=680129]Dec. 04 - Day 23[/post]    Chapuunka
1)     Cubenovice
```


----------



## jrb (Nov 10, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Hershey (Nov 10, 2011)

I am joining this time.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2011)

Here.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in.

Let's get Clay out first so he looses the appetite for administration and these threads will die...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 10, 2011)

I am in.


----------



## Thompson (Nov 10, 2011)

Im in


----------



## AndersB (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll join for sure!


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## JyH (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## asportking (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in too. Give it a few more days for more people to join, don't start it tomorrow.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in; I think instead of starting it tomorrow, Friday, you should start it Saturday, to give an extra day for people to join.

Also, If you get bored of hosting these stupid games; feel free to ask me to take over.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 10, 2011)

Im in again.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 10, 2011)

IN


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 10, 2011)

In


----------



## solved (Nov 10, 2011)

Joining


----------



## emolover (Nov 10, 2011)

In!!!

<3


----------



## emolover (Nov 10, 2011)

Wait! Your going to this crap for another month?


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in.

We're doing this. 

We're making this happen.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

No, I'm not bored of this yet, and I don't think I will be for a while. Since only ~2 people have responded to my question, and both said to delay the start of the game, I will do so. I think this will start on Saturday.

Edit: Or Monday. Thoughts?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2011)

start on monday after comps are over


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah Monday is good, more people equals more fun


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure, I'm in this time.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just to remind you, I'll still be accepting players for a few days after the game has started. That's why I was suggesting sooner rather than later to start, but I don't mind waiting until Monday.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in to win once again, Mr. Giggums I'm going to -9 you until you die.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm joining  Thanks

EDIT: I don't care much, but I guess Monday would be better for people. 
I think someone could make some sort of website that automatically sorts everything, so there's no manual update, if that makes sense. I think a lot of people (not only cubers) would do it, so maybe in groups. This may be hard, I'm not too sure, but it seems like a fairly simple concept. Join a game of up to 50 people (random number), with all your rules. It doesn't seem hard to click who you want to add/subtract points from...
Just a small idea, but I love this game.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

I would love to play again. I came in 6th last time. My goal is to get in the top 10 again, though I doubt I will.


----------



## ianography (Nov 11, 2011)

I shall be in.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## JyH (Nov 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm in.


 
hi >: )


----------



## ianography (Nov 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I'm in.


 
YOU SHALL DIE, INSIGNIFICANT MORTAL 

oya, Skype?


----------



## JyH (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ ONLY TO LOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE FIRST AGAAAAAIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN.
> 
> Lol, jk. Probably.
> 
> ...


 
I bring down all people with J.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 11, 2011)

Im also in


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm in. But I think people will get me out pretty fast since I was game 1's winner.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

^ Nah, I doubt it.

Just lay low. Post your points for the day, and post nothing else.

Laying low (and the fact that I'm relatively unknown) helped me get as far as I did. (6th place)


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 11, 2011)

In


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 11, 2011)

I bet I'll be the first out. I eliminated 10 out of 33 players last game. At @collinbxyz, I might try to set up a website that automatically does this, but don't count on it.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 11, 2011)

Im in too..

Ye, better start on monday..

-9 clayyyy-9 in advance..


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

^ And probably only about 4 or 5 will hold it against you, plus there will be a bunch of people plussing you at the beginning just for being you and starting this. 

EDIT : this was @ Clayy


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 11, 2011)

Im in. The cupcakes are on now.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 11, 2011)

As I said in the other thread I'll be in


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm I'n


----------



## JasonK (Nov 11, 2011)

In


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

We're up to 34 players now (including lolben and WTF2L), already one more than last game.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 11, 2011)

POLL: Would you want to use a website that I specifically designed for this game so that the points are updated automatically? You will probably need a username & password on that site, but that's all of the information that would be needed (this, of course, prevents someone from claiming to be you and using your points).


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

I would have to see the website before I could make a judgment.

I'm an inconvenience. ._.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes.

Jarses chinarses


----------



## cubernya (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutely. You'd have to find someone to code it. Though I am 99% sure it won't br too hard with PHP (which I don't know)


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am going to be the one to code it. I am and will be learning basic PHP for the next few days, even if I decide not to make a site for this game.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 11, 2011)

I would most likely use the website, if it worked.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 11, 2011)

@Clayy, I would recommend Tizag (my favorite) or W3schools (very popular) for tutorials on coding


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 11, 2011)

in


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Please count me in


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 11, 2011)

me too. Let me join please.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any particular reason why it shouldn't start tomorrow? If someone hasn't joined, he/she will still be able to join for a few days after the start of the game.

Also, I'm not going to be transferring the game to a different website, for various reasons.

EDIT: I forgot about the competition(s). Hmm... I may still start it tomorrow anyway.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 11, 2011)

I know that a few people (ncluding myself) are at a comp sat/sun, but apart from that, idk


----------



## cubernya (Nov 11, 2011)

I have no reason. I personally want it to start tomorrow


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 11, 2011)

ohi i heard youre starting a new game.f
Ive brought my fork, knife, and syrup :3


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm honestly surprised no one has tried to start alliances yet. I'm also surprised we have 39 players so far, and 15 of them are new.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 11, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> ohi i heard youre starting a new game.f
> Ive brought my fork, knife, and syrup :3


 
...I'm freezing myself so it won't be easy.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 11, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> ohi i heard youre starting a new game.f
> Ive brought my fork, knife, and syrup :3


 


waffle=ijm said:


> ...I'm freezing myself so it won't be easy.



I love you Waffle.


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have decided that we WILL start the game tomorrow.

Also, although I decided not to run the game via a separate website, I am going to use that website to keep track of the logs for each player (when & where each player used their Daily Points). Before I give everyone the link, I would like one or two people to check to see if the website is working properly. Would anyone mind doing this?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 11, 2011)

I would!


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 11, 2011)

I will!


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 11, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im in.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 11, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> ...I'm freezing myself so it won't be easy.


 
I brought my toaster : D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 12, 2011)

In.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 12, 2011)

In


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 12, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I have decided that we WILL start the game tomorrow.
> 
> Also, although I decided not to run the game via a separate website, I am going to use that website to keep track of the logs for each player (when & where each player used their Daily Points). Before I give everyone the link, I would like one or two people to check to see if the website is working properly. Would anyone mind doing this?


 
Do you think I could, as I stated the idea of using a website originally?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

LET THE GAME BEGIN!
Any points you use today counts as using tomorrow's points.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 12, 2011)

+9 Clayy9


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 12, 2011)

-6 jakkspeedcuber
+1 BigBee
+1 Hershey
+1 Clayy


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 12, 2011)

+7 AustinReed
-2 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 12, 2011)

+9 clayy9


----------



## ianography (Nov 12, 2011)

-9 Clayy9

oh look i am going to get you out :3


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 12, 2011)

+3 jrb
-6 emolover


----------



## Carrot (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 12, 2011)

OHSNAP. So many responses after only one day. May I still join in?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 12, 2011)

waffo: -9 <3


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> OHSNAP. So many responses after only one day. May I still join in?


 
Yes, you may still join.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 12, 2011)

I am in...now I need to find out who won the last game...

+4 Clayy9
+4 IanTheCuber
+1 to whoever posts below me...

I'm the nice guy here, okay?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 12, 2011)

+3 Odder
+3 Kirjava
-3 Jaycee


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I am in...now I need to find out who won the last game...
> 
> +5 Clayy9
> +4 IanTheCuber
> ...


 
1) jakkspeedcuber won the last game.
2) You cannot +- yourself
3) You cannot edit your post to change values.
Edit: 4) "+1 to whoever posts below me..." wouldn't count anyway, since you aren't saying a particular players's username.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, wasn't this suposed to start on Monday?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

That was never "official".


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll give +9 to anyone who gives me +5 or more.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I'll give +9 to anyone who gives me +5 or more.


 
+9 Jaycee


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 12, 2011)

+9 Specs 112!


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 12, 2011)

+5 Mr. Giggums
+4 Jaycee


----------



## aaronb (Nov 12, 2011)

+9 to anyone who gives me +9.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 12, 2011)

+9 aaronb

I was kinda mean to you last round.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 12, 2011)

-5 clayyyy
+4 waffo


----------



## aaronb (Nov 12, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> + aaronb
> 
> I was kinda mean to you last round.


 
I think you need to specify the amount, but I'll still give you the points now. 

+9 cuberkid10


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

I finally finished transferring the data from Game 1 to the website.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 12, 2011)

+2 Phlippieskezer
-7 Jaycee


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 12, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> +5 Mr. Giggums
> +4 Jaycee


 
+5 Deluchie

I will give you the rest of my points if no one else changes my points.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 12, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I finally finished transferring the data from Game 1 to the website.


 
It looks great! One thing that was sorta annoying though is that it's caps sensitive... At first I did "Collinbxyz" and nothing showed up until I did "collinbxyz". Just a small thing.

EDIT:

Oh, and +9 Clayy for getting the site up and running 

EDIT 2: Nvm, my points aren't renewed yet...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 12, 2011)

+5 kirhava
+4 escher


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It looks great! One thing that was sorta annoying though is that it's caps sensitive... At first I did "Collinbxyz" and nothing showed up until I did "collinbxyz". Just a small thing.


It is no longer case-sensitive.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, fine:

+5 Clayy9
+3 WTF2L
+1 Escher

I'm going to add for today and tomorrow, and then just destroy everyone as best as I can...


----------



## Thompson (Nov 12, 2011)

+9 to Escher


----------



## JyH (Nov 12, 2011)

+9 if I get +9


----------



## jrb (Nov 12, 2011)

+4 Kirjava
+5 waffle=jim


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 12, 2011)

+5 JyH
+1 kirjava
+1 waffle=ijm
+1 escher
-1 ben1996123


----------



## JyH (Nov 12, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> +5 JyH
> +1 kirjava
> +1 waffle=ijm
> +1 escher
> -1 ben1996123


 
ohai +5 That70sShowDude =3)


----------



## ianography (Nov 12, 2011)

-9 IanTheCuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

-9 IanTheCuber

EDIT: ianography, you can't use those points today. The points you used yesterday count as today's points.


----------



## ianography (Nov 12, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> -9 IanTheCuber
> 
> EDIT: ianography, you can't use those points today. The points you used yesterday count as today's points.


 
Gosh darn it. Oh well. I'll use them tomorrow, then.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Nov 12, 2011)

-9 waffo


----------



## aaronb (Nov 12, 2011)

I MAY HAVE BEEN ELIMINATED, BUT YOU ARE UGLY!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I think you only put 1 for me from cuberkid10, but he gave me +9. Sorry for any confusion.
> ?
> Also, when will the rule that you can only use 3 points to add to people begin?


 
I couldn't assume that "+ aaronb" is equal to "+9 aaronb", but now that I see it has been edited to say +9, I will update the scores.
I don't have a set date for limiting positive point usage yet. It won't be for a while.


----------



## asportking (Nov 12, 2011)

-9 IanTheCuber


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 12, 2011)

-4 Escher
-3 Kirjava
-1 Clayy9
+1 solved


----------



## Dan456 (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

No, it's not too late.
Dan456, if you are going to join, please participate more than the 4/25 days you did in the first game.


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 12, 2011)

-9 to IanTheCuber


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 12, 2011)

+3 Kirjava
+3 RobertY
+3 Escher


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 12, 2011)

I HATE YOU ALL!!!

Yeah you, asportking, Clayy9 (the guy I added 6 to), and the two other people I did nothing to...

Tomorrow: DEMOLITION!!!


----------



## cubernya (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be matching the first 9 points used tomorrow. It doesn't matter if it effects me or not.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

YOU HAVE BEEN ELIMINATED!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 12, 2011)

+4 Kirjava
+4 waffle=ijm
+1 Escher


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 12, 2011)

Y'know this is a bad day, since I fell of my stairs, falling into a poll, and tumbling over and falling on the same spot...

The area where I got hit is a centimeter thick...and it hurt.

EDIT: Just joking in the last post! I'll add to all the players who minused me...


----------



## JyH (Nov 12, 2011)

+4 if you +4


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll +4 you tomorrow if...


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 12, 2011)

To late for me to join?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 12, 2011)

You may join, Cheese11.

Edit: I've added a new feature on the site where, when you search for a particular user, it will show you who used how many points on that user. I don't know if I'll keep this feature, as it increases updating time a lot.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 Ianography. 

Aww. so sad.


----------



## ianography (Nov 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> -9 Ianography.
> 
> Aww. so sad.


 
<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 13, 2011)

+4 JyH.
+4 mr. giggums.
+1 Cool Frog.


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

+4 cuber952


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 13, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> +4 JyH.
> +4 mr. giggums.
> +1 Cool Frog.


 
(+4) cuber952


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 13, 2011)

So I get 9 points a day, and I either add or subtract from people with those nine points?


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 13, 2011)

+9 Ian the cuber


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 13, 2011)

+9 Ianthecuber


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 13, 2011)

(-1) Chapuunka
(-1) Clayy9
(-1) IanTheCuber
(-1) Cool Frog
(-1) That70sShowDude
(-2) The Bloody Talon
(-1) solved
(+1) waffle=ijm


----------



## ianography (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 IanTheCuber


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 Clay9


----------



## aaronb (Nov 13, 2011)

I will +3 anyone willing to +3 me.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 13, 2011)

New Day! - Day 2
Points have been reset.


Cheese11 said:


> So I get 9 points a day, and I either add or subtract from people with those nine points?


Correct.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 13, 2011)

+3 Cubenovice
+3 ben1996123
-3 aaronb

For my points tomorrow, I'm going to do a lottery. For each point anyone gives me today, they will go onto my list (so if you give me +4, you go on 4 times). After today has finished, I'll use random.org to get ONE name off the list, and I'll +9 that person. So in other words, the more points you give me today, the more chance you have of getting +9 tomorrow


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 13, 2011)

waffle -9 <3


----------



## aaronb (Nov 13, 2011)

+6 to anyone who is willing to +6 me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 13, 2011)

aaronb said:


> +6 to anyone who is willing to +6 me.



get that **** outta here

+1 odder
+1 JyH
-1 ianography
-4 theZcuber
-2 Hershey

We have to stop adding so much. Game's never going to end.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 13, 2011)

+1 The Bloody Talon
-2 theZcuber
-2 jakkspeedcuber
+4 waffle=ijm


----------



## cubernya (Nov 13, 2011)

-2 TiLiMayor


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 13, 2011)

-6 aaronb.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 13, 2011)

+6 Aaronb


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 13, 2011)

-5 ianthecuber
-4 WTF2L?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 13, 2011)

+5 collinbxyz
-4 Ianography


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 13, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> +6 Aaronb


 
I believe you have already used your points today.


----------



## asportking (Nov 13, 2011)

-5 Kijava
-4 IanTheCuber


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 IanTheCuber


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 Ianography <3


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 13, 2011)

collinbxyz - 5
ianography - 4


----------



## Axiys (Nov 13, 2011)

-2 JyH
+3 Ubercuber


----------



## aaronb (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 cuber952


----------



## solved (Nov 13, 2011)

-5 ianography
-4 IanTheCuber


----------



## ianography (Nov 13, 2011)

I love you guys for making me one of the first to die <3


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 13, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> collinbxyz - 5


 
I <3 you too



ianography said:


> I love you guys for making me one of the first to die <3


 
SECOND to die, you mean?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2011)

+3 to anyone who +5 me


----------



## ianography (Nov 13, 2011)

ianography said:


> I love you guys for making me *one of the first* to die <3


 


collinbxyz said:


> SECOND to die, you mean?


 
...

silly collin is silly


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 13, 2011)

ianography said:


> ...
> 
> silly collin is silly


 
:fp

IM SORRY!


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 13, 2011)

theZcuber +3


----------



## Hershey (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 That70sShowDude


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 13, 2011)

+9 Kirjava <3


----------



## JyH (Nov 13, 2011)

+1 That70sShowDude
-8 IanTheCuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 13, 2011)

One more point and I can eliminate ITC.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

-1 IanTheCuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 13, 2011)

(-9) IanTheCuber
First Elimination!


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 13, 2011)

+2 That70sShowDude
-4 Kirjava
-3 ianography


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 13, 2011)

Can i still join??


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 13, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I <3 you too


 
dawww <3

I just had to get you back to 50 ;3 55 is such an ugly number


----------



## emolover (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 Ianthecuber

Edit:

Oshit

I ment ianography


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 13, 2011)

-3 ianography
+3 RobertY
+2 Escher
-1 emolover


----------



## emolover (Nov 13, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> -1 emolover



:confused:


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 ianography


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 13, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> -9 ianography


 
You have 6 points left.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> :confused:


 
Just because you posted before me


----------



## ianography (Nov 13, 2011)

You guys hate Ians, don't you?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 13, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> +3 to anyone who +5 me


 
+4ing you earlier counts?


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 13, 2011)

-6 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> +4ing you earlier counts?


 
only because your cupcakes are nice
+3 tilimayor


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 13, 2011)

+9 waffle=ijm cuz i <3 waffles and now roux


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2011)

+3 n00bcub3r


----------



## cubernya (Nov 13, 2011)

+3 cuber952

First person to +4 me gets to decide how I spend my last 4 points


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 13, 2011)

-9 cuberkid10


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 13, 2011)

+9 Mr. Giggums


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

ohi i forgot about this. yay I got +2'd. lol +2.

-9 whoever posts next.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 14, 2011)

Posting. I _really_ dislike those types of statements ^^.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 14, 2011)

-2 Ben1996123
+7 Odder


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 gundamslicer
+2 jakkspeedcuber

Thank you for adding!!! You are sooooo nice!!!

As to some others...

-2 Clayy9
-2 asportking


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 14, 2011)

Any more Ian's to eliminate??? I thought there was at least one other Ian on this forum, but I'm not sure if he's playing.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 14, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Any more Ian's to eliminate??? I thought there was at least one other Ian on this forum, but I'm not sure if he's playing.


 
Ian isn't playing, and neither is Ian McFluffigus.


----------



## ianography (Nov 14, 2011)

Nor is Ian Winokur, I believe.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 14, 2011)

I think the reason they hate us is because the name Ian is so popular...

And it means "God is gracious"...

NO ANGRY REPLIES FOR BELIEFS!!!


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 14, 2011)

^ MANY names mean that. :/ My name is Jack, and it means "of the name John" which means "God is gracious".

EDIT : Mind sharing where you found this information?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 14, 2011)

A looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago...like 3 years ago...
I don't remember where, but here's a link I found just now:
The meaning of my name!


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 14, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> +9 Mr. Giggums


 
(+9) Deluchie


----------



## Thompson (Nov 14, 2011)

+9 Escher


----------



## ianography (Nov 14, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I think the reason they hate us is because the name Ian is so popular...
> 
> And it means "God is gracious"...
> 
> NO ANGRY REPLIES FOR BELIEFS!!!


 
Atheist ianography don't feel gud no moar.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 14, 2011)

ianography said:


> Atheist ianography don't feel gud no moar.


 
Let's try not to spam this with unrelated posts, now...

Yet I remember a video saying you were christian for a holiday update or something.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 14, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> NO ANGRY REPLIES FOR BELIEFS!!!


Seriously, don't mention beliefs if you don't want them replied to.

In fact, just don't mention beliefs, period.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 14, 2011)

+4 Odder
+4 collinbxyz

Because you both are awesome.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 14, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Seriously, don't mention beliefs if you don't want them replied to.
> 
> In fact, just don't mention beliefs, period.


 
I will +9 the next person to mention beliefs.

I'll probably get downvoted into oblivion for this.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 14, 2011)

I love beliefs, they are awesome.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 14, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> I will +9 the next person to mention beliefs.


 
Lol religion is lol.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 14, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> I love beliefs, they are awesome.


 
+9 thackernerd



Hershey said:


> Lol religion is lol.



lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 to my next +3


----------



## Hershey (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 waffle=ijm


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 Hershey it is.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 14, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> +3 Hershey it is.


 
You do realize that Hershey couldn't (+3) you since Hershey's points have already been used today, right? And that you can't change the fact you just used three points on Hershey, right?


----------



## Hershey (Nov 14, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You do realize that Hershey couldn't (+3) you since Hershey's points have already been used today, right? And that you can't change the fact you just used three points on Hershey, right?


 
Oh wow I forgot about that. Today seems to be a bunch of fail for me...


----------



## cubernya (Nov 14, 2011)

+4 waffo for trying


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't worry, theZcuber will get points from me soon.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 waffle=ijm
+3 Robert-Y
+3 That70sShowDude


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 Waffle=ijm
+3 RobertY
+3 Kirjava


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 14, 2011)

New Day! - Day 3
Points have been reset.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 14, 2011)

+6 mr.giggums (he's on 74 now)
+3 Kirjava (he's on 73 now)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 14, 2011)

waffo -9 <3


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 14, 2011)

Odder said:


> +6 mr.giggums (he's on 74 now)
> +3 Kirjava (he's on 73 now)


 
(+6) Odder


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 mr. giggums
+2 Kirjava


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 thezcuber
+3 Odder
+3 Maelstrom


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 14, 2011)

(-3) cuberkid10
(-1) Cool Frog
(-1) uberCuber
(-1) AustinReed
(-1) Odder
(-1) MaeLSTRoM
(+1) AndersB


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 next person to +3 me.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> +3 next person to +3 me.


 
+9 lolben, I feel generous with my meaningless internet points today.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 14, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> +9 lolben, I feel generous with my meaningless internet points today.



That's not a +3


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 14, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> That's not a +3


 
+3 lolben
...
+6 lolben

Happy now?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 14, 2011)

-6 lolben
+3 waffle=ijm


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 to:
Chapuunka
The Bloody Talon
WTF2L?


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 TiLiMayor
-2 jakkspeedcuber
-2 emolover
-2 theZcuber
-2 TheBloodyTalon


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 14, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> +1 mr. giggums
> +2 Kirjava


 
(+1) TiLiMayor


----------



## emolover (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll give to you equal to what you give to me!

Both ways.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 14, 2011)

+9 Emolover


----------



## cubernya (Nov 14, 2011)

-2 chappunka
+7 waffo


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 14, 2011)

-9 asportking


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 14, 2011)

-9 asportking


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 14, 2011)

-9 asportking


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 14, 2011)

-9 asportking


----------



## aaronb (Nov 14, 2011)

-9 asportking


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 14, 2011)

(-5) asportking


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 14, 2011)

SLAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 14, 2011)

-9 cubeflip


----------



## emolover (Nov 14, 2011)

+9 AndersB


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 14, 2011)

(+3) theZcuber
(+3)cuberkid10
(+3)jakkspeedcuber

+3 to the three people with the lowest amount of points


----------



## jrb (Nov 14, 2011)

-9 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 14, 2011)

-6 cubeflip
+3 Deluchie

Cubeflip: You asked for it.
Deluchie: Thanks!


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 14, 2011)

+9 escher


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 14, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> -9 cubeflip


 
I take 1 from you and you take 9 from me? <3


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 14, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> +9 escher


 
You can't increase Escher's points over 75.


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 14, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> -6 cubeflip
> 
> Cubeflip: You asked for it.


 
btw I went to random.org and it randomly selected you 3 times = no I didn't ask for it.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 14, 2011)

mr. giggums +2
Clayy9 +4


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 15, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> mr. giggums +2
> Clayy9 +4


 
mr. giggums's points cannot go above 75.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 15, 2011)

+9 to anyone +9 me.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 15, 2011)

+9 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 15, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> mr. giggums +2
> Clayy9 +4


 
(+2) cuber952 just for trying


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 15, 2011)

-9 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

LolClayy 2/3 eliminations.

+4 Clayy


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> +3 lolben
> ...
> +6 lolben
> 
> Happy now?



You already used that days points, so you have to wait until the next day.

Edit: whatever.

+3 Specs112


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 15, 2011)

-6 Specs112

:3


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

Lolben.

I'll +5 anyone who +5s or more to me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 odder
+1 JyH
-5 Hershey
-2 theZcuber


----------



## Hershey (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok Mike, I accept defeat.

+3 That70sShowDude


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 15, 2011)

+2 Odder
+1 cool frog

Where's that link to see who affected who?


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaycee +5


----------



## JyH (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 odder
+1 That70sShowDude
-5 Hershey
-2 theZcuber


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 15, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> +9 jakkspeedcuber


+9 thackernerd


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 15, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> *+1 Odder*
> +1 cool frog
> 
> Where's that link to see who affected who?


Gone.


JyH said:


> *+0 odder*
> +1 That70sShowDude
> -5 Hershey
> -2 theZcuber


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 15, 2011)

then, +1 Zcuber


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

+5 cuber952


----------



## cubernya (Nov 15, 2011)

Just wondering, did you take out the part of the database where it shows who used their points on you?

TiLiMayor, expect some point(s) tomorrow


----------



## JyH (Nov 15, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Gone.


 
+1 Robert-Y


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 15, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Just wondering, did you take out the part of the database where it shows who used their points on you?


 
Yes; that's what I meant by "Gone" a few posts back. I didn't feel like updating this thread and 2 separate databases at the same time.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 15, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yes; that's what I meant by "Gone" a few posts back. I didn't feel like updating this thread and 2 separate databases at the same time.


 
Though you had it set to be a single update instead of two..


----------



## JasonK (Nov 15, 2011)

+3 TiLiMayor
+3 The Bloody Talon
+3 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 15, 2011)

-3 to the next person who doesn't give/take away a specific person's points without them having to do something for their approval first. <3

(i.e. What I'm doing right now. I'm a hypocrite.)


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 15, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> Though you had it set to be a single update instead of two..


 
Nope; I'm not skilled enough to do that yet.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 15, 2011)

-9 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 15, 2011)

-6 asportking
+3 WTF2L


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 15, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> -6 asportking


Was already eliminated yesterday by a -9 bombfest


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 15, 2011)

OK, since that doesnt count;
-6 jakkspeedcuber


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

I will match whatever the first person to give or take points away from me does.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 15, 2011)

+5 Jaycee


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 15, 2011)

(+9) CubeNovice


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 15, 2011)

-9 cubeflip


----------



## AndersB (Nov 15, 2011)

-9 Cubeflip


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 15, 2011)

(+1) uberCuber
(+3) cuberkid10
(+3) Cheese11
(+2) AndersB


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 Hershey
+1 JyH
-7 theZcuber


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 15, 2011)

-2n to next person to take n points away from me.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 15, 2011)

-7 cubeflip
+2 Ubercuber


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 15, 2011)

waffle: -9 <3


----------



## jrb (Nov 15, 2011)

-9 uberCuber

I randomly selected you with random.org so it's nothing personal


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 15, 2011)

+2 Robert-Y
(I think these are my last 2 points for today, Am i right?)


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 15, 2011)

-3 bigbee99
+3 clayy
I will +3 next to +3 (or more) me.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

+5 WTF2L.
+3 collinbxyz


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 15, 2011)

I will try to -9 every single person from now on that does the 'I will + the next person who +'s me' thing


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> +5 WTF2L.
> +3 collinbxyz


 
+3 Jaycee 




That70sShowDude said:


> I will try to -9 every single person from now on that does the 'I will + the next person who +'s me' thing


 
I don't count, yes? I did it _before_ you said that.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> +3 Jaycee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks 

Also, @ That70sShowDude : What he said.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 15, 2011)

(-9) cubeflip

your turn Clayy9.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 15, 2011)

-9 cubeflip


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 15, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> -9 cubeflip



damn... ninja'd...
altough 1 point was enough 

(I was just checking the front page to make sure he was at 35...)


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Wait, so is cubeflip out now?


yep: 35 at start of day
-9
-9
-7
-9
= 34, then some n00b came in with anothe -9


----------



## Hershey (Nov 15, 2011)

-1 cubeflip
+5 Phlippieskezer


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> -1 cubeflip


 
Nope. He's gone.

 I wanted to eliminate someone! xD Last game I had 2 eliminations under my belt.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 15, 2011)

-9 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 15, 2011)

Hershey said:


> -1 cubeflip



:fp


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 15, 2011)

+9 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 Kirjava

EDIT : DAMMIT. I can't.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just realized I didn't enable today's or yesterday's point usage to be seen on the website. It is now available.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 15, 2011)

-9 Thomas Barlow


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 Clayy


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 15, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> -9 Thomas Barlow


 
Who?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Kirjava.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 15, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Who?


 
Kirjava (Thom Barlow)

Edit: Jaycee, you are a ninja.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 15, 2011)

WTF2L? +4
Hershey +4


----------



## asportking (Nov 15, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> -9 asportking


 


Kirjava said:


> -9 asportking


 


Cubenovice said:


> -9 asportking


 


AustinReed said:


> -9 asportking


 


aaronb said:


> -9 asportking


Woah...that was over quick.
-5 Kirjava


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 15, 2011)

What's the name of the website? I can't find it.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 15, 2011)

jrb said:


> -9 uberCuber
> 
> I randomly selected you with random.org so it's nothing personal


 
-9 jrb

I randomly se...no I didn't. Enjoy your -9.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 15, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What's the name of the website? I can't find it.


 
As Jaycee has mentioned, the link is on the first page.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

@ Clayy : On that database, it says I've used +1 on myself when I really +1'd you.


----------



## JyH (Nov 15, 2011)

+3That70sShowDude
-6 Kirjava


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2011)

+3 to anyone who +5 me


----------



## JasonK (Nov 16, 2011)

+4 aaronb


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 Kirjava


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2011)

+4 WTF2L?


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 jrb


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 16, 2011)

+9 kirjava
http://i.imgur.com/0G1F3.gif


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 16, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I will try to -9 every single person from now on that does the 'I will + the next person who +'s me' thing


 
+3 That70sShowDude

-3 waffle=ijm
-3 ben1996123


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 16, 2011)

+3 Hershey
+4 uberCuber
+1 aaronb
-1 The Bloody Talon


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 jrb

Just wondering but why does everybody like Escher so much?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 16, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Just wondering but why does everybody like Escher so much?


 Cause he's Rowan freaking Kinneavy, that's why


----------



## emolover (Nov 16, 2011)

Remember + point for + points!

And - point for - points.

Since the day is almost over, I give 9 points to waffo!




waffle=ijm said:


> +3 to anyone who +5 me


 
*Ehem*


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 ben1996123


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 ben1996123


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 ben1996123


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 16, 2011)

New Day! - Day 5
Points have been reset.

--*needs to remember to use points before going to sleep*--


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 ben1996123 

for not posting new scrambles in the example solve thread because you "can't be bothered"


----------



## solved (Nov 16, 2011)

- 3 ben1996123
- 6 jrb


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cubenovice, was your second-to-last post posted today or yesterday? Speedsolving's last post date is too vague for me to be able to tell.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 ben1996123


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 ben1996123


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 16, 2011)

(-3) ben1996123


----------



## asportking (Nov 16, 2011)

-5 Kirjava


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Cubenovice, was your second-to-last post posted today or yesterday? Speedsolving's last post date is too vague for me to be able to tell.



I -9'd Ben yesterday evening and then again this morning when i noticed your post.

I think it would be good if you would indicate iin the first post when exaclty a new day starts:
- is it a specific time? Then please indicate what time
- is it when you post "new day"? Then please also mention this in the first post

The 2nd option gives more variation in "duration of day" but it is very clear for all participants (and for you as administrator) when a new day starts.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 16, 2011)

^ It's when midnight comes around in Clayy's time zone.

Central time US. 

The start of the new day was 7 hours ago.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ It's when midnight comes around in Clayy's time zone.
> 
> *Central time US. *
> The start of the new day was 7 hours ago.



*How would I know?* before you mentioned this to me?


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 16, 2011)

It is already in the first post look at the 7 th bullet of the rules.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

I had seen bullet no 7 but didn't know what "my time zone" is
Now I see that's he's from Alabama.

But a clear indication in post 1 is still preferred


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 jrb :3


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 16, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Cause he's Rowan freaking Kinneavy, that's why



And what's so special about Rowan freaking Kinneavy?


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> And what's so special about Rowan freaking Kinneavy?



This warrents a -9 bombing for thackernerd


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> This warrents a -9 bombing for thackernerd




No it doesn't.


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2011)

+9 Kir.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> This warrents a -9 bombing for thackernerd


 I agree 

-9 thackernerd


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 16, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> I will try to -9 every single person from now on that does the 'I will + the next person who +'s me' thing


 


waffle=ijm said:


> +3 to anyone who +5 me



-9 waffle=ijm


----------



## Thompson (Nov 16, 2011)

+9 to Escher


----------



## AndersB (Nov 16, 2011)

-3 jrb
-6 Thackernerd


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 16, 2011)

waffle: -9 <3


----------



## Axiys (Nov 16, 2011)

-8 Jrb


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2011)

+5 emolover
+2 kir
+2 escher


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 16, 2011)

Thompson said:


> +9 to Escher


 
You can't do this because he already has 75 points.

How did nobody catch this in the last 5 hours? >__>

+3 collinbxyz


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 16, 2011)

(+9) Cuberkid10


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 16, 2011)

(-9) jrb


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 16, 2011)

Axiys said:


> -9 Jrb


 

It only took 8 to eliminate him; you have 1 point left.



Pro94 said:


> (-9) jrb


 
He was eliminated already; you still have all 9 points.


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> He was eliminated already; you still have all 9 points.


 
Thanks for the information. 

(+5) Jaycee


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2011)

+1 tilimayor


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> It only took 8 to eliminate him; you have 1 point left.
> He was eliminated already; you still have all 9 points.



No you don't...

points given are gone....
The fact that they cannot actualy be added / substracted from the subject's score doesn't change that


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 16, 2011)

But when points are used on a person already eliminated, the person gets those points back. 

Check the first game's thread; there's more than one instance of this in there. 

EDIT : I'm sure Clayy will be getting here soon to clarify. (He normally shows up around sometime soon)


----------



## JyH (Nov 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> No you don't...
> 
> points given are gone....
> The fact that they cannot actualy be added / substracted from the subject's score doesn't change that


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33449-Member-Elimination-Game-2&p=669058#post669058

I used a point on Odder when he was at max, got my point back, and used it on Robert-Y. It counted.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 16, 2011)

+3 Jaycee
-6 TheZCuber


----------



## Axiys (Nov 16, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> It only took 8 to eliminate him; you have 1 point left......


 Thanks for telling me.
+1 Jaycee


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2011)

JyH said:


> I used a point on Odder when he was at max


 
:3


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> No you don't...
> 
> points given are gone....
> The fact that they cannot actualy be added / substracted from the subject's score doesn't change that


 
Jaycee & JyH are correct; if you can't use points on someone, then you haven't really given them the points, and you keep them.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 16, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Jaycee & JyH are correct; if you can't use points on someone, then you haven't really given them the points, and you keep them.



Pffff... stupid...
If people can't be bothered to calculate points they should be punished...


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 MaeLSTRoM You will suffer !


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 16, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> -9 MaeLSTRoM You will suffer !


 Hey buddy, You only get 5 points cause your out


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 16, 2011)

Oups, I forgot, then -5 !


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 16, 2011)

+5 Waffle
+4 Maelstrom


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 16, 2011)

(-5) waffle


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

-9 TheBloodyTalon


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 16, 2011)

Pro94 +4


----------



## JyH (Nov 16, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> +3 to anyone who +5 me


 
-9 waffle=ijm


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 16, 2011)

+9 waffle


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 The Bloody Talon


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 17, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> I agree
> 
> -9 thackernerd


 
-9 WTF2L


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 17, 2011)

+5 waffle


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 17, 2011)

+1 cuber952


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 17, 2011)

First PM I get = how I use my remaining 6 points. And then I'm going to sleep.


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 The bloody talon


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 17, 2011)

(-3) The Bloody Talon
(+3) collinbxyz


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 17, 2011)

-4 bloodytalon


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 17, 2011)

The Bloody Talon is at 16 points now. If you guys can get him down to 6 or less, I will eliminate him.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 17, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> The Bloody Talon is at 16 points now. If you guys can get him down to 6 or less, I will eliminate him.


 
-9 Bloody Talon


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Bloody Talon -5
Jaycee i set you up to eliminate him with 2 points. 4 points would be nice


----------



## Hershey (Nov 17, 2011)

The Bloody Talon -1.
cuber952 +4


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 17, 2011)

-1 Bloody Talon. Thanks guys! 

+2 Cuber952. You're up to 65 now (Thank Hershey for the +3!)

-3 LuckyShadows, who I hope becomes the next main target.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 17, 2011)

(-9) LuckyShadows


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 17, 2011)

-2 Escher
-2 Jaycee
-2 mr. giggums
-2 Odder
-1 theZcuber


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 luckytalons


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 for Axiys

Remember points for point so if you give me points I will give you that amount back! Same with taking away!


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 LuckyShadows


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 for Axiys because he lies with skewb!

Note: This is at the day change.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 17, 2011)

waffo: -9 <3


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 17, 2011)

+6 waffle
+3 RobertY


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2011)

-7 Axiys


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 17, 2011)

New Day! - Day 6
Point have been reset.



gundamslicer said:


> -9 luckytalons


I'm assuming you mean LuckyShadows.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 17, 2011)

+9 waffle


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 axyis


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 17, 2011)

(-2) Chapuunka


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 17, 2011)

+1 chapuunka
+1 JyH
-7 theZcuber


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 17, 2011)

-5 LuckyShadows

USE YOUR POINTS DUDE! Do what I did and get yourself a bunch of enemies.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 LuckyShadows


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 17, 2011)

(-9) LuckyShadows


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 Axiys


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 17, 2011)

-1 Lucky Shadows

..... He's at 10. umadbruh? Lol.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 17, 2011)

-1 Lucky Shadows

(He is now at 9)


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 17, 2011)

(-9) LuckyShadows


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 17, 2011)

+2 Escher
+7 WTF2L?

I told you I was the nice guy...but you didn't listen.

No one ever listens to me.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 17, 2011)

^ You can only use 5 points.

You never listen to all of us.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 17, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> +2 Escher
> +7 WTF2L?
> 
> I told you I was the nice guy...but you didn't listen.
> ...


 
2+7 ≤ 5?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 17, 2011)

You can only use 5 points so that means:



IanTheCuber said:


> +2 Escher
> *+3 WTF2L?*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2011)

+9 maelstrom


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 theZcuber


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 theZcuber


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 17, 2011)

mr. giggums +2


----------



## JasonK (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn, I got my hopes up...

-3 Clayy9


----------



## Hershey (Nov 17, 2011)

Is Zcuber out? If not, -9 Zcuber.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 17, 2011)

Congratulations on your first kill

and with the -5 you will receive from theZ as of today


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 TheZCuber


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 17, 2011)

+9 waffo


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> -9 TheZCuber


 
Some people should learn how to count...
27 -9 -9 -9 -9 = -9


----------



## jrb (Nov 17, 2011)

-5 Axiys 

I will destroy you just as asportking destroyed me in Game 1


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 17, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Too late.


 
Didn't even see that! Does this mean that I still have my points?


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 17, 2011)

-9 maelstrom


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 17, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Didn't even see that! Does this mean that I still have my points?


Yes, you still have your points.


jakkspeedcuber said:


> *-5* maelstrom


----------



## JyH (Nov 17, 2011)

-2 Axiys
+1 That70sShowDude
-6 thackernerd


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 17, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> mr. giggums +2


 
(+2) cuber952


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 17, 2011)

Oups, since I haven't get eliminated in the first game I'm not used to only have 5points. Sorry.


----------



## jrb (Nov 17, 2011)

Whoever takes at least 4 points from Axiys first will get my five points for tomorrow.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 17, 2011)

-4 Axiys


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2011)

+9 for clay.

Remember points for points.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 17, 2011)

Actually, I don't remember "points for points". I do, however, remember you using today's points already.


----------



## emolover (Nov 17, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Actually, I don't remember "points for points". I do, however, remember you using today's points already.


 
I should have clarified, I ment that if anyone gives or takes point I will do the same to them tommorow.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 17, 2011)

+9 to the next person to +9 me


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 17, 2011)

-5 thackernerd


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 18, 2011)

I only used 7 points today, but you marked it as 9. 

-2 Itchi Cacti


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 18, 2011)

-5 axiys. Sorry


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 18, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> -5 axiys. Sorry


 
Yeah, I was going to eliminate him, then I remember the +5 he gave me and I couldn't do it! D:


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Yeah, I was going to eliminate him, then I remember the +5 he gave me and I couldn't do it! D:


 
I was wondering why you weren't eliminating him...


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 18, 2011)

+9 emolover


----------



## Axiys (Nov 18, 2011)

-5 emolover
imma -5 you till you die.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 18, 2011)

-3 thackernerd
+3 clayy
-3 bigbee99


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 18, 2011)

AustinReed +4


----------



## Axiys (Nov 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Yeah, I was going to eliminate him, then I remember the +5 he gave me and I couldn't do it! D:



Thanks.
It's the thought that counts!


----------



## JasonK (Nov 18, 2011)

+2 Cubenovice


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Axiys: In case you don't know, you still have the other 4 points remaining today. Your five point limit doesn't start until tomorrow.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 18, 2011)

Clay, did you see my +3 to you?

*Thank you*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Clay, did you see my +3 to you?
> 
> *Thank you*


 
Clayy doesn't roll like that.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 18, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Axiys: In case you don't know, you still have the other 4 points remaining today. Your five point limit doesn't start until tomorrow.


 
In that case -9 emolover


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 18, 2011)

(-5) thackernerd


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 18, 2011)

Garblesauce. Forgot about this thread, and I promised some -9 thingy, but I'm too lazy to check up on it, so I'll just spend normally now. 

+9 Kirjava.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 18, 2011)

+1 to:
50 - Cool Frog
50 - gundamslicer
50 - Help Cube
50 - Hershey
50 - jms_gears1
50 - rock1313
50 - solved
50 - Thompson
50 - uberCuber


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

-5 thackernerd
+4 Kirjava


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 18, 2011)

Since it's time to go to bed and I have nothing better to do :

-8 Chapuunka


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 18, 2011)

Since no one responded to my +9 thing, -9 mr. giggums


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 18, 2011)

-4 Jaycee


----------



## emolover (Nov 18, 2011)

Axiys said:


> In that case -9 emolover


 
It's as if you never read, you derp.


----------



## JyH (Nov 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> It's as if you never read, you derp.


 
He did -4 on you before, then Clayy told him that he had 5 more points. He's just saying -9 emolover instead of having two posts where one says -4 emolover and the other says -5 emolover, if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 18, 2011)

-9 thackernerd


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 18, 2011)

-4 thackernerd


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 18, 2011)

-9 thackernerd


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 18, 2011)

New Day! - Day 7
Points have been reset.

(-3) thackernerd


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 18, 2011)

-1 Cool Frog
-1 gundamslicer
-1 Help Cube
-1 Hershey
-1 jms_gears1
-1 rock1313
-1 solved
-1 Thompson
-1 uberCuber


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 18, 2011)

-8 bigbee99

-1 chapuunka


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 18, 2011)

+3 Cool Frog
+3 MaeLSTRoM
+3 AustinReed


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 18, 2011)

(+2) Odder


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 18, 2011)

(-4) thackernerd

EDIT: I just realized that clayy9 got him out and I'm sad I didn't get to have my revenge.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 18, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Clay, did you see my +3 to you?
> 
> *Thank you*



-9 collinbxyz


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 18, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> -9 collinbxyz


 
Time for a -9 bombing!

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 18, 2011)

(-7) collinbxyz


----------



## Axiys (Nov 18, 2011)

-5 emolover


----------



## emolover (Nov 18, 2011)

Axiys said:


> -5 emolover



Dude, chill your tits.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> He did -4 on you before, then Clayy told him that he had 5 more points. He's just saying -9 emolover instead of having two posts where one says -4 emolover and the other says -5 emolover, if that's what you're getting at.


That exactly what I meant.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 18, 2011)

-9 bigbee99


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 18, 2011)

-9 bigbee99 
Whoop.


----------



## jrb (Nov 18, 2011)

+5 WTF2L?
 
AXIYS IS DESTROYEDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> assuming Clayy doesn't ninja me....


 
I'll let you take out bigbee99.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 18, 2011)

-5 maelstrom


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 18, 2011)

waffo: -9 <3


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 18, 2011)

-9 bigbee99


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 18, 2011)

(-6) bigbee99

Jaycee?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 18, 2011)

-4 bigbee


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 18, 2011)

collinbxyz (-4)
AustinReed (-1)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 19, 2011)

First person to PM me with what to do with my 9 points. (May not add, must deduct from someone).


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 19, 2011)

+ 5 waffo

-4 jms_gears1

Stop picking on Waffo!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 collinbxyz


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I'm guessing someone PM'd you before I did?


 
Yes, I'll do yours tomorrow though.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 austinreed


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 19, 2011)

+5 Kirjava 
+4 waffle=ijm


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee, how are you always on your computer? Do you have a job that involves you being on your computer all day or something?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm 13, and therefore not very busy. Some days I'm outside for a few hours. Most, I'm not, and I have time to do whatever I want. I spend a good portion of that time on the computer.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I'm 13, and therefore not very busy. Some days I'm outside for a few hours. Most, I'm not, and I have time to do whatever I want. I spend a good portion of that time on the computer.



Well your on during the day to, are you home schooled?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

No. I'm at school from 8:00 A.M. to ~ 2:30 P.M. Central time.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh, it seems like your on during the day.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> No. I'm at school from 8:00 A.M. to ~ 2:30 P.M. Central time.


 
I'm at school (well, on my way to/from school) at ~6:20 AM to anywhere between 2:50 PM and 4:00 PM CST.
Of course, I was off today and will be until November 28, which allows me to be mostly online, like I was today.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 19, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I'm at school (well, on my way to/from school) at ~6:20 AM to anywhere between 2:50 PM and 4:00 PM CST.
> Of course, I was off today and will be until November 28, which allows me to be mostly online, like I was today.



Do you guys not have a certain time you get out of school? I get out at 3:20 everyday.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

I actually leave to walk to school at 7. I get there at 7:30, and classes start at 8. Classes end at 2:20, and I get home anywhere from 2:30 to 2:35. I seem to walk faster when I'm going home.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 19, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Do you guys not have a certain time you get out of school? I get out at 3:20 everyday.


 
Could be because of extra-curricular activities.

Also: Massive topic deviation.


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 19, 2011)

(+9) Cuberkid10


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, when track and field starts for my school, I'll be home a lot later. Also, when state choir rehearsals start I have no idea when I'll be home or not. >__>

I'd like to say : Great job on the new website, Clayy. ( http://zaicon.x90x.net/MemElim/UserList.htm )


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 19, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Do you guys not have a certain time you get out of school? I get out at 3:20 everyday.


 
None of the schools I have ever been to have ended after 3 PM. Classes start at 7:20 AM, but I have to be there around 6:30. Classes end at 2:45 PM here. And yes, this is completely off-topic.

EDIT: Thanks, Jaycee.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 19, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> None of the schools I have ever been to have ended after 3 PM. Classes start at 7:20 AM, but I have to be there around 6:30. Classes end at 2:45 PM here. And yes, this is completely off-topic.



I start at 8:20 and get out at 3:20


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 19, 2011)

+1 TiLiMayor
-1 MaeLSTRom
-7 Collinbxyz


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 19, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> +1 TiLiMayor
> -1 MaeLSTRom
> -7 Collinbxyz


 
You have already used your points today. I specifically remember that it was 33 minutes before I got online this morning.

EDIT: And since that was sometime around 6 AM, I'm now going to sleep. Goodnight.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 19, 2011)

I was in the top ten earlier today... lmao


----------



## JyH (Nov 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Clay, did you see my +3 to you?
> 
> *Thank you*


 
-7 collinbxyz

+2 That70sShowDude


----------



## Hershey (Nov 19, 2011)

+2 ubercuber.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 19, 2011)

Your schools start so early ! I start at 9:35 !


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 19, 2011)

+4 cuberkid10
+1 Jaycee
+2 cuber952
+2 Robert-Y


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 19, 2011)

YAAY! I'm only in last by, what... 30 points now!?   

Who ever eliminates me, or -9's me, will never be forgiven...


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 jms_gears1 because he called me a ******bag.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

-5 jms_gears1 because I have nothing better to do with my points.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 Collinbxyz


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 19, 2011)

New Day! - Day 8
Points have been reset.


Jaycee said:


> EDIT : Oshi-- I was wrong. Collin is still at 16.


Why is this, again?

Test


----------



## asportking (Nov 19, 2011)

-5 Kirjava


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 19, 2011)

(+4) waffle=ijm
(-5) solved


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 solved


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 19, 2011)

(-5) solved


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 19, 2011)

+3 TiLiMayor
+4 Deluchie
-2 Chappmuka


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 Kirjava


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 Kirjava


----------



## Axiys (Nov 19, 2011)

-5 emolover
I'm going to eliminate you if its the last thing I do!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 19, 2011)

+9 Kirjava


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 19, 2011)

+9 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2011)

Axiys said:


> -5 emolover
> I'm going to eliminate you if its the last thing I do!


 
Butthurt!


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee +5


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 19, 2011)

+9 kir


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 19, 2011)

+2 emolover
-3 maelstrom


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Waffle:+9 <3 waitwut


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

+1 Waffle. Come join the 75 Club!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 19, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Waffle:+9 <3 waitwut


 
Wha... What?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> +1 Waffle. Come join the 75 Club!


 
-9 Jaycee. Come join the 60's club.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 Jaycee.


----------



## JyH (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> +1 Waffle. Come join the 75 Club!


 
-9 Jaycee


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 19, 2011)

+ 9 Cool Frog


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 19, 2011)

-9 Jaycee


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

Funny how one little comment that probably came across as arrogant causes me to be destroyed ;_;


----------



## JyH (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Funny how one little comment that probably came across as arrogant causes me to be destroyed ;_;


 


That70sShowDude said:


> I will try to -9 every single person from now on that does the 'I will + the next person who +'s me' thing


 
^^And anything similar to that.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 19, 2011)

Nah, I didn't do any of that after he said that. 

Oh well, I knew I would mess up and die early on xD


----------



## JyH (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Nah, I didn't do any of that after he said that.
> 
> Oh well, I knew I would mess up and die early on xD


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ination-Game-2&p=671227&viewfull=1#post671227

^^Caused you death because it was similar to what That70sShowDude.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 20, 2011)

-9 Jaycee


----------



## aaronb (Nov 20, 2011)

Thompson +2
Ithcy Cacti +2
Jaycee -5


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Funny how one little comment that probably came across as arrogant causes me to be destroyed ;_;


 
Same with me! I didn't know who Rowan Kinneavy was so everybody -9'd me.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

+5 emolover


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Same with me! I didn't know who Rowan Kinneavy was so everybody -9'd me.


 
Here I am, having eliminated more people than anyone else, and I'm still in the game.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Here I am, having eliminated more people than anyone else, and I'm still in the game.



I think that's because people like you because you run this thread.


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 20, 2011)

-9 jaycee


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> I think that's because people like you because you run this thread.


Odd logic, but I'm not going to complain.


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

-7 Clayy9
+2 Whoever -9 Clayy9


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

solved said:


> -7 Clayy9
> +2 Whoever -9 Clayy9



Why go hatin' on clayy?


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Here I am, having eliminated more people than anyone else, and I'm still in the game.


 
Asking for it.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 20, 2011)

No, we gotta save jaycee ! Come on people, a couple +9


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ignore jakkspeedcuber! One more (-9) and I can eliminate Jaycee!


----------



## JyH (Nov 20, 2011)

jaycee said his naem is jack so jakkspeedcuber is obviously jaycee guuies dotn do it hes cheatign


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 20, 2011)

+3 Phlippieskezer
+4 Specs112
+1 Pro94
+1 JyH


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

I was surprised to come back from a party and find myself not eliminated :O

You people have 2 choices :

a) +9 me and save me  Lol jk, that probably makes people want to eliminate me (although I would reward those who save me  )

b) someone -9 me and let Clayy eliminate me. If I'm going to be eliminated, I want Clayy to do it.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I was surprised to come back from a party and find myself not eliminated :O
> 
> You people have 2 choices :
> 
> ...


 
I'll be obliging. -9 Jaycee. Clayy, get in here. FINISH HIM.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 20, 2011)

-6 Jaycee. <3

(I believe there is one more point left...?)


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> jaycee said his naem is jack so jakkspeedcuber is obviously jaycee guuies dotn do it hes cheatign


Right, you discovered the secret !


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

CLAYY, GET IN HERE AND KILL ME ALREADY.

Lol jakkspeedcuber.

EDIT : If someone who's not Clayy eliminates me, I will haunt them forever.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 20, 2011)

+1 That70sShowDude
+1 Hershey
+1 JyH
+1 uberCuber
+1 rock1313
+1 aaronb
+1 HelpCube
+1 Specs112
+1 Philippieskezer

In other words, +1 to everyone who took points from Jaycee today


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 20, 2011)

WTF2L? +4


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

-1 Jaycee!


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

I feel dirty. 

-8 emolover


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

Yea! It's my turn to die!


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 20, 2011)

+9 jaycee


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

New Day! - Day 9
Points have been reset!

Since emolover couldn't use any points yesterday, Jaycee now has 10 points.


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

Damn, you actually updated when the new day started.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, I am aware of that. Now subtract some points from Jaycee so I can eliminate said player.


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

But I wanna get a kill.

+9 Jaycee!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

...I hate you.


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

No one gets to kill him.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

...yet.

EDIT: I'm going back to sleep now. I'll be back in ~7 hours.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 20, 2011)

waffo:+9 <3 (omgwutsgoinon0.0)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 20, 2011)

+5 Kirjava
+4 Robert-Y


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 20, 2011)

(-9) solved


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 20, 2011)

+9 AustinReed


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> waffo:+9 <3 (omgwutsgoinon0.0)


 
You can't add points waffle=ijm right now.


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

+1 jaycee
-7 Clayy9
-1 Pro94 (meanie)


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 20, 2011)

-9 jaycee


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 20, 2011)

solved said:


> +2 Whoever -9 Clayy9



-9 solved


----------



## Hershey (Nov 20, 2011)

-2 Jaycee.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> -9 Jaycee.


 
No editing allowed.
(-2) Jaycee


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You can't add points waffle=ijm right now.


 
ohya oops
waffo:-4 
waffo:+4 <3
solved-1


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

Sadface. I was actually awake at 3:00 A.M. and I saw emolover give me +9  I was hoping he might've inspired a last second swarm of people to save me like ianography saved waffle and ranzha last game xD



Last game I came in 6th, now I'm in 37th. T_T At least I actually get to play from both perspectives now! :O (A "finalist" and an early elimination)

I will have my revenge, sir Clay.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 20, 2011)

-9 solved


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

Clever, JMS.

Remember, the dead still get 5 points a day. That means if everyone eliminated by Clay was to use all of their points, he would lose 30 points in 1 day. Add in my 9 and that would drop him to 9 points, an easy elimination.
Even if only 2 of his targets actually worked against him, he would still lose 10 points every day, making him a prime target.


The dead really control this game, and eliminating people early on could foreseeably have consequences.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

(-3) solved

Eliminated by me - Game 1
5BLD
aaronb
Cool Frog
gundamslicer
ianography
Jaycee
Kirjava
mr. giggums
uberCuber
WTF2L?

Eliminated by me - Game 2
asportking
ben1996123
IanTheCuber
Jaycee
LuckyShadows
solved
thackernerd


----------



## aaronb (Nov 20, 2011)

You eliminated Jaycee in both games.


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

Well played


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Now, I have one question: why haven't I been eliminated yet?


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't worry, I'm working on it.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Now, I have one question: why haven't I been eliminated yet?


 
Because +9 Clayy9.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Now, I have one question: why haven't I been eliminated yet?


 
You're a figure of authority in the game = special priveleges (AKA, living.)


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> You're a figure of authority in the game = special priveleges (AKA, living.)


 
That didn't work so well last game...


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

It seems logical for those eliminated to spend all 5 of their points every day on hurting the person that eliminated them, assuming they don't have any friends left in the game. Since you have the most eliminations, it would make sense for you to be the primary target. I'm guessing the reason you are still here is that people just quit after they lose, instead of sticking around to get revenge.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

Meh; I don't see it that way. mr. giggums eliminated me last game, and I didn't spend many points against said player.

EDIT: Ignore this. I stopped using points against mr. giggums since I eliminated him.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

^ And some of the people that DO stick around don't try for revenge. Did you see Clayy last game?

Notice how I'm not taking points away from Clayy. I'll only do that when it's my turn to eliminate him!

EDIT : This was directed at solved.


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm planning on going after Clay, then everyone that -9 me.

Point damage generaly matters more to me then actual elimination, but I'll make an exception.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol, that was a quick game. 

+9 Clayy9 

Edit: I even love the little touch you did, by editing that post you made a week ago.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wtf happened to the first page lol!


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 20, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Wtf happened to the first page lol!


 
this?


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 20, 2011)

D:


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 20, 2011)

What? What did I do this time?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

I literally lol'd.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Specs112 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ Bookmarked.


 
This feels like more of an honor than it should be.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess it's one way to make the game go faster...


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 20, 2011)

+5 emolover


----------



## aaronb (Nov 20, 2011)

What are you guys all talking about? Nothing changed.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

Clayy changed something dramatically, but he changed it back now.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Clayy changed something dramatically, but he changed it back now.


 
No, you see, it's always been this way. Clayy never changes anything.

And Oceania has always been at war with Eastasia.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 20, 2011)

+9 Emolover


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 20, 2011)

Deluchie +4


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 20, 2011)

-5 odder


----------



## solved (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Clayy changed something dramatically, but he changed it back now.


 
I missed it, what did he change?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 20, 2011)

-9 Clayy9

Love you too...


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 20, 2011)

-9 Itchy Cacti


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 20, 2011)

-9 Phlippieskezer


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> -9 Phlippieskezer


 
+3 cheese11. <3


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 20, 2011)

-5 maelstrom


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 20, 2011)

+ 5 maelstrom


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 20, 2011)

(-5) Chapuunka


----------



## JyH (Nov 21, 2011)

-9 Itchy Cacti


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 21, 2011)

+5 hershey to my love of chocolate.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 21, 2011)

+2 aaronb
+2 Cheese11
+2 Hershey
+1 n00bcub3r
+1 uberCuber
+1 gundamslicer


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 21, 2011)

-4 jms_gears1
-4 Itchy Cacti
-1 Odder


----------



## Carrot (Nov 21, 2011)

Chapuunka said:


> -4 jms_gears1
> -4 Itchy Cacti
> -1 Odder


 
:'(


----------



## solved (Nov 21, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> +2 aaronb
> +2 Cheese11
> +2 Hershey
> +1 n00bcub3r
> ...


 
Pacifism seems to be a viable strategy...

But dull.
Very dull.


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2011)

+5 Odder.

+4 Clay.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

^ You'd +9'd me at the start of today. 

(Thanks)


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 21, 2011)

+4 tilimajor
+5 emolover


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 21, 2011)

(+1) That70sShowDude
(+1) Cubenovice
(+1) JyH
(+1) AndersB
(+1) AustinReed
(+1) Cool Frog
(+1) MaeLSTRoM
(+1) Clayy9
(+1) Specs112


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 21, 2011)

solved said:


> Pacifism seems to be a viable strategy...
> 
> But dull.
> Very dull.


What I tried to do in both games is to put as much people as I could with a single score, but in this second game I'm just giving out positive points..

Check scores now, they're nicely spread below 60-65


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2011)

-9 Itchy Cacti


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 21, 2011)

(-4) Itchy Cacti


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 21, 2011)

-4 Itchy Cacti

only 3 minutes left...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

This is how I'm at a disadvantage now; I don't have 9 points so I'm not as free with my eliminations.  I'll be turning into a Clayy for this game.

-5 Itchy Cacti. He's down to 10!

EDIT : Just to be clear, this was before midnight.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 21, 2011)

New Day! - Day 10
Points (will be) reset!

NEW RULE: You may use no more than 3 of your points to (+) someone!

(-6) Itchy Cacti

EDIT: Jaycee, you had 9 points to use yesterday, since that was the day you got out.


----------



## solved (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome, this will make you (and others) much easier to eliminate.

-5 Clayy9


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

-4 Itchy

I eliminated him, right?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> -4 Itchy
> 
> I eliminated him, right?


 
No; you seem to have missed Cubenovice's post. I eliminated Itchy Cacti.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

RRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Also , I guess it wouldn't be fair to say I'd like to use yesterday's remaining points to -4 Chapuunka, even though we're only 10 minutes into this day 

*sigh* Y I STUPID


----------



## solved (Nov 21, 2011)

Using points I didn't use yesterday:
+9 solved
+1 Jaycee
-6 Whoever posts next
+1 waffo

So, me and Jay are back in game.
Its around midnight where I live, so points are reset, right?

Edit: Changed some points away from jaycess to next poster



Spoiler



By my count, that is 11 rules broken. Anyone top that?


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 21, 2011)

(+3) AustinReed
(+3) Cool Frog
(+3) emolover


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

Pro94 said:


> (+3) AustinReed
> (+3) Cool Frog
> (+3) emolover


 

Can't do that. I'm almost certain that the +3 to Austin will count, but you still have 6 points because you can ONLY use 3 points for giving.


----------



## solved (Nov 21, 2011)

I forgot about that one, that brings the count up to 11 rules. Also, the phrasing on that rule is ambiguous as to rather it means 3 points per player or 3 points overall.


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Can't do that. I'm almost certain that the +3 to Austin will count, but you still have 6 points because you can ONLY use 3 points for giving.


 
No he truly ment that +3 for me!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 21, 2011)

-9 Specs112


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 21, 2011)

+3 for anyone that +9's me : D


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 21, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> -9 Specs112



Let's get this bombtrain rolling!

-9 Specs112


----------



## solved (Nov 21, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> +3 for anyone that +9's me : D



That could be a while


----------



## Hershey (Nov 21, 2011)

Before the bus comes,
-9 jms_gears1.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 21, 2011)

-9 Maelstrom. <3


----------



## cubernya (Nov 21, 2011)

-9 spexa

Sorry about not participating, I had to get my computer fixed


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Before the bus comes,
> -9 jms_gears1.


 WHY U NO LOVE ME ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)?


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 21, 2011)

+9 clayy9


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Waffo:-9<3


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 21, 2011)

-1 AustinReed
-1 mr. giggums
-1 That70sShowDude
+1 Cubenovice
-1 JyH
-1 TiLiMayor
-1 AndersB
+1 Cool Frog
-1 emolover


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 21, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> -9 spexa


Spexa = Specs112? 



HelpCube said:


> +9 clayy9


You can't use more than 3 points to (+) me.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> -Points-


You have already used your points today.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 21, 2011)

+3 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 21, 2011)

New rule?!

anyway...

-9 Clayy9


----------



## AndersB (Nov 21, 2011)

-9 specs112


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 21, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> +3 for anyone that +9's me : D


 
-9 jms_gears1


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 21, 2011)

-9 jms_gears1


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 21, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> -9 jms_gears1


 
You said you'd do it.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 21, 2011)

(-1) jms_gears1


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 21, 2011)

-4 specs112


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 21, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> -1 AustinReed
> -1 mr. giggums
> -1 That70sShowDude
> +1 Cubenovice
> ...


 
(-3) MaeLSTRoM there might be more later


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 21, 2011)

(-6) Specs112


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 21, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You have already used your points today.


 
Hehe oops...


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 21, 2011)

JyH +3


----------



## JyH (Nov 21, 2011)

+3 cuber952
-6 Specs112


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

Specs112 is at 14. If someone -9s him, I will eliminate him assuming Clayy isn't here to ninja me.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 21, 2011)

-5 Chappunnka


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2011)

+3 Clay.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Specs112 is at 14. If someone -9s him, I will eliminate him assuming Clayy isn't here to ninja me.


 
-9 Specs112

You are welcome.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

-5 Specs

YES!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 21, 2011)

I didn't have 5 points anyway, so it didn't matter much.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 21, 2011)

Would it be allowed for me to declare that every day Clayy gets to use my 5 points for me? I feel like increasing his administrative power.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 Chapuunka


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 Chapuunka


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 Chapuunka


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> -9 Chapuunka


 
You have 1 point left.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 22, 2011)

^ you mean -8. ;O

EDIT : Damn, I got ninja'd hard.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 22, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You have 1 point left.


 
OHSNAP. I didn't notice that. 

Anyway, +1 Clayy9.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 22, 2011)

MAELSTROM WILL BE THE NEXT TARGET
-5 maelstrom


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 22, 2011)

(+3) Mr. Giggums 
(-6) Gundamslicer


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 22, 2011)

+2 mr. giggums


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 22, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> (+3) Mr. Giggums
> (-6) Gundamslicer


 
(+5) Deluchie

EDIT: You Ninj'd me (+1) cuber952 i'll give you more tomorrow when I have more points.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 22, 2011)

You can only +3 someone


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2011)

To cuber952 & mr. giggums: you can only spend 3 of your points +ing someone.

EDIT: Nice, cuberkid10.

EDIT2: mr. giggums, you can't increase Deluchie's points anyway.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 22, 2011)

-6 Gundamslicer


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 22, 2011)

*Checks OP*

Wow, Clayy is on an elimination roll.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 22, 2011)

-5 mr. giggums


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2011)

-6 mr giggs.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 22, 2011)

+1 Robert-Y
+2 cuber952
+1 Odder
+1 WTF2L?
+3 JyH
+1 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2011)

EDIT: I'm blind. After the first two statements (+1 Robert-Y & +2 cuber952), you can't use any more points to increase anyone else.


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 22, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Let's get Clay out first so he looses the appetite for administration and these threads will die...



-5 cubenovice


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2011)

(-2) gundamslicer, since you have the least amount of points.

[Edit at midnight]
New Day! - Day 11
Points have been reset.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm going to sleep, and won't be back for another ~7 hours, so I won't be interfering.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 22, 2011)

awww, people dont like me anymore :3 -9 clay


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 22, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Cubenovice said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in.
> ...



Thank you for reminding me!



Clayy9 said:


> I'm going to sleep, and won't be back for another ~7 hours, so I won't be interfering.



Thank you for reminding me!

-9 Clay9


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 Clayy9


----------



## aaronb (Nov 22, 2011)

+3 N00bcub3r
-3 gundamslicer


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 Clayy9


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 22, 2011)

If people get clay down to 15 I can eliminate him, he's at 19 right now.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 Clayy9


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 clayy


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 22, 2011)

-1 Clayy9

YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS

 Goal Accomplished.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL at Clay9 waking up dead


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2011)

I woke up ~1.5 hours ago, so not quite.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a feeling you were already up because you said you'd be gone until ~7:00 >__>

Hopefully I find a use for my remaining four points today! :O


----------



## AndersB (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 Gundamslicer


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 22, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -5 mr. giggums


 
(-5) thackernerd


emolover said:


> -6 mr giggs.


 
(-4) emolover

I forgot about the +3 rule oh well


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 22, 2011)

-5 aaronb


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 22, 2011)

+3 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 22, 2011)

(-9) gundamslicer


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 22, 2011)

+3 oddr


----------



## Hershey (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 gundamslicer


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2011)

(-7) gundamslicer


----------



## Axiys (Nov 22, 2011)

-5 emolover 
He must die!


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 22, 2011)

-9 emolover


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 22, 2011)

-5 emolover because hes a ******bag


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 22, 2011)

@jms_gears1
What happened to (-)ing waffle=ijm?


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 22, 2011)

*Many ppl on my to 0 list...*


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 22, 2011)

-5 mr. giggums


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 22, 2011)

+3 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^He apparently thinks emolover is a ******bag, which pisses me off on so many levels.


 
It's kind of a joke between use!



Axiys said:


> -5 emolover
> He must die!


 
I will **** you up.


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 23, 2011)

-5 n00bcub3r


----------



## solved (Nov 23, 2011)

I missed clay's eliminations? How sad.

-5 TiLiMayor


----------



## solved (Nov 23, 2011)

Being eliminated is really more fun, because you can go after anyone and no one can do anything about it.

Maybe i will +3 everyone clay attacks.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 23, 2011)

The only time I attack someone that doesn't result in an elimination is when I have points left at the end of the day, which I use just to get rid of them.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> PEOPLE. I need to find some use for my 4 remaining points. ;_;


 
Lol what? :confused:


----------



## aaronb (Nov 23, 2011)

-3 UberCuber


----------



## JyH (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude'
-6 n00bcub3r


----------



## cubernya (Nov 23, 2011)

I will -5 Herashey until he dies, unless other people add points to go against me. 

-5 Hershey


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 23, 2011)

-5 Hershey


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 AndersB


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 Emolover
-2 Maelstrom


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 23, 2011)

0.o wait whos jaycee and why does he care


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

aaronb said:


> -3 UberCuber


 
-9 aaronb


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 JyH
-6 Escher for not participating. Shouldn't be top of the list. Idc if you have a 3.87 single, lol.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 23, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> 0.o wait whos jaycee and why does he care


 
I am Jaycee.

I cared because I didn't know it was a joke.

EDIT : -4 emolover because I have nothing better to do with those points. I already accomplished enough with a single point this morning. >__>


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 aaronb


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice edit, emolover.

EDIT: And due to what you said, (-2) emolover.


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww... I though you were not watching. 

I feel dirty now.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 23, 2011)

New Day! - Day 12
Points have been reset.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 JyH
-6 aaronb


----------



## JyH (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude
-6 aaronb


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 Help Cube
-6 emolover


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 rock


----------



## aaronb (Nov 23, 2011)

A single -3 was my downfall )':

-9 ubercuber


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 23, 2011)

+9 Hershey


----------



## solved (Nov 23, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You may not use more than 3 of your points to (+) someone.





HelpCube said:


> +*3* Hershey


 

Good try.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 Odder
-6 Emolover


----------



## Carrot (Nov 23, 2011)

-6 Emolover
+3 AndersB


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 Cool Frog

I like frogs


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 Emolover


----------



## solved (Nov 23, 2011)

-5 emolover


The last three eliminations have all been from eliminated players.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 23, 2011)

+3 ubercuber


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 aaronb

was emolover, but then realised he's been eliminated.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 23, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> -9 emolover


 
You are about 38 minutes too late.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm quite sure he actually meant: +3 cubenovice


----------



## cubernya (Nov 23, 2011)

-5 Hershey


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 23, 2011)

3That70sShowDude +3 
aaronb -6


----------



## Hershey (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 aaronb


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 23, 2011)

aronb -5 : DD


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 23, 2011)

-5 ubercuber


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 23, 2011)

-5 Kir


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 n00bcub3r


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 uberCuber


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> -9 ubercuber


 
*YOU WERE ELIMINATED YOU CANT SPEND 9 POINTS*


Maybe the caps, bold, italics, and underline will help him finally understand this.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 23, 2011)

-6 rock1313


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 23, 2011)

-9 ubercuber MEANY


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 23, 2011)

(-9) uberCuber


----------



## JyH (Nov 23, 2011)

Clayy, you never recorded That70sShowDude's points that he used today.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 23, 2011)

-5 AndersB


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 23, 2011)

JyH said:


> Clayy, you never recorded That70sShowDude's points that he used today.


I wonder how I missed that.


----------



## solved (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I got an elimination while dead, so I'm happy now.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 23, 2011)

-5 Maelstrom


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 23, 2011)

+6 Cheese11


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 23, 2011)

^ *beep* wrong. You can only use 3 points to + someone.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ *beep* wrong. You can only use 3 points to + someone.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 23, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I wonder how I missed that.



So I still have those 6, because aaronb was eliminated, right?

-6 escher for not playing


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 23, 2011)

-6 Ubercuber because you're dead anyway...


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2011)

+3 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 24, 2011)

-3 ubercuber


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 24, 2011)

(-5) uberCuber


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 24, 2011)

+3 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

-3 Uber


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm a little late on these oh well.



thackernerd said:


> -5 mr. giggums


 
(-5) thackernerd



mr. giggums said:


> emolover said:
> 
> 
> > -6 mr giggs.
> ...



(-2) emolover


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 24, 2011)

-6 rock1313


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 24, 2011)

New Day! - Day 13
Points have been reset.


----------



## JyH (Nov 24, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude
-6 rock1313


----------



## Carrot (Nov 24, 2011)

-6 Escher (for not playing)
+3 Cubenovice


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 24, 2011)

+3 cubenovice
-6 hershey


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 24, 2011)

+ 3 MaeLSTRoM 

I see you are still suffering from that elimination


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 24, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 24, 2011)

-5 AndersB


----------



## cubernya (Nov 24, 2011)

-5 Hershey


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

+5 WTF2L?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 24, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> +5 WTF2L?


 
You can only use 3 points to add to somebody.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok. Fine...

+3 WTF2L?
-2 Clayy9


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 24, 2011)

waffo:-5<3


----------



## aaronb (Nov 24, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Ok. Fine...
> 
> +3 WTF2L?
> -2 Clayy9


 
-3 WTF2L?
+2 Clayy9


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! DIE CLAYY9, DIE! STAY ALIVE, WTF2L?!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 24, 2011)

You do realize Clayy is dead, and that all our points we "used" towards him, didn't count?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2011)

+1 JyH
+1 MaeLSTRoM
+1 Pro94
-6 AustinReed for originally not knowing that you can't start like this:


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 24, 2011)

-4 waffle=ijm


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 24, 2011)

-8 rock 1313
-1 That70sShowDude

Really?


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 24, 2011)

-5 Hershey


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 24, 2011)

(-4) Hershey
(-5) rock1313


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

I will help you out once again.

(-5) rock1313


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

-9 rock

HAHA!!!!!!

I meant to say -5


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn you. 

I missed my chance to eliminate rock because I was busy posting in *YOUR* Holiday Competition Thread! 

T___________________________________________T


----------



## aaronb (Nov 25, 2011)

+2 Help Cube


----------



## cubernya (Nov 25, 2011)

Hershey is down to 26. 3 people still in the game can take him down! I want to, but I don't have points until tomorrow


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 25, 2011)

-6 Hershey
-3 HelpCube


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 emolover


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 25, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -5 emolover


 
He's out already


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

He's already out. 

Trust me, I would've done i---Owait no I wouldn't have. 

>__>

EDIT: Cuberkid10, you are a ninja.


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Damn you.
> 
> I missed my chance to eliminate rock because I was busy posting in *YOUR* Holiday Competition Thread!
> 
> T___________________________________________T


 
My plan work!!! HAHAHA!!!

Its not like it really matter though. And I wanted a kill.


----------



## solved (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Yeah, pretty much.


 
You know, you're not the only one was wants kills.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> My plan work!!! HAHAHA!!!
> 
> Its not like it really matter though. And I wanted a kill.


 
Yeah, one kill doesn't ruin my life xP



solved said:


> You know, you're not the only one was wants kills.


 
Does that mean I should let others get them? That's pointless because they're my points and I can do whatever the hell I damn please with them.


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

solved said:


> You know, you're not the only one *who* wants kills.



I like your avatar. What is it?


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 25, 2011)

+6 MaeLSTRoM
+3 Escher


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

Wrong. You can only use 3 points to (+) people. But I've probably been ninja'd already. 

EDIT : YAY.


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 Maelstrom


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 Kirjava


----------



## solved (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Yeah, one kill doesn't ruin my life xP
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean I should let others get them? That's pointless because they're my points and I can do whatever the hell I damn please with them.


 
Of course not, I was just making a note.



emolover said:


> I like your avatar. What is it?


 

http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Near


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

****, I hate when I do that. (Act like a superior smart-ass because I think someone's trying to make a certain point that bugs me)

Sorry.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm going to bump this in case anyone has any last-minute points to spend.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 25, 2011)

Someone bring Hershey down so I can kill him


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

-1 Hershey
-4 Escher


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

New Day! - Day 14
Points have been reset.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm going to bed (it's 1 AM) 

Someone bring Hershey down in my killing range by the time I wake up...I want to kill him cause he killed me (he started it!)


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 25, 2011)

-6 Escher
+1 JyH
+1 CoolFrog
+1 CubeNovice


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

Another -9 and I can get my first kill!


----------



## JyH (Nov 25, 2011)

+1 That70sShowDude
-6 Escher


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

Hershey -5


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 25, 2011)

-6 cuber952


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 AustinReed


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 25, 2011)

-9 Hershey


----------



## Carrot (Nov 25, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> -6 cuber952


 
-6 cuber952
+3 Cubenovice


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 25, 2011)

(-5) Hershey


----------



## AndersB (Nov 25, 2011)

+3 cubenovice
-6 Hershey


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 25, 2011)

+3 WTF2L?
-2 Clayy9

EDIT: Clange that to -2 aaronb
+3 WTF2L?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

That still doesn't work...


----------



## cubernya (Nov 25, 2011)

Time to bring down Escher for not playing

-5 Escher


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 25, 2011)

+1 AustinReed
-5 Escher


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 25, 2011)

+3 Escher


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2011)

-9 That70sShowDude


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 Escher


----------



## Hershey (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 pro94.


----------



## Axiys (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 Escher


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 25, 2011)

(-4) Escher


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## jrb (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 JyH


----------



## JyH (Nov 25, 2011)

-2 n00bcub3r


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

Clayy, what happened to the point use databases?


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Clayy, what happened to the point use databases?


 
It still gets updated. I checked it 2 days ago.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

It is still getting updated, but how do you have access to it?

Anyway, as it says on the site, "If anyone uses this, let me know and I'll put it back."

EDIT: Right, I didn't disable access until yesterday...


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

You had it on the first post 2 days ago, I clicked it, I saw the blank page with "If anyone uses this, let me know and I'll put it back.", then it redirected me to the site.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 25, 2011)

When I had the redirect page up, the message was something similar to "Does anyone even use this anymore?". Anyway, I disabled access sometime late yesterday, which is why you could still access it.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 25, 2011)

-9 Kirjava


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Nov 25, 2011)

-5 maelstrom


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 25, 2011)

-3 n00bcub3r


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 25, 2011)

+3 maelstrom


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 25, 2011)

-6 n00bcub3r


----------



## JyH (Nov 26, 2011)

OP is messed up.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> OP is messed up.


 
How so?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> How so?


I accidentally had two copies of the OP in the post (as if I had copied & pasted it twice), but I fixed it.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

That's interesting. 

I think we might eliminate n00b before Escher. T_T


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, Escher posted today, so that _might_ stop some of the (-) points.

EDIT: ...or not.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Well, Escher posted today, so that _might_ stop some of the (-) points.


 
-5 Escher

Nope, guess not.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 26, 2011)

+3 Escher


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

+3 Escher
-2 n00bcub3r


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 26, 2011)

Escher -9


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

-5 Jaycee

...What?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 26, 2011)

I SAY HI AND YOU NO ANSWER ME SO
WAFFO:-5 D:<


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

(-1) - Clayy9
(-1) - Deluchie
(-1) - Odder
(-1) - Robert-Y
(-1) - TiLiMayor


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

^ Clayy is already out.


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

You're already out, but that didnt stop clay.



Clayy9 said:


> Current Point Count
> -5 - Jaycee


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

-5 solved


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

.....

You already used your points?


(If you reset the points, tell us)


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 26, 2011)

-9 Escher


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

-3 escher


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

-3 Escher

EDIT: You only have 1 point left, so I still get the elimination.


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

You only have 0 points left, you so you don't get any elimination.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

DAMMN MY LIFE!!! I went to do something for 4 minutes and I miss an elimination. T_T

Curse you, gods of luck.

-3 Escher, just in case. ;D

^ This was originally here, then I edited it out. Now I'm editing it back in.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

...since I couldn't use points on either you or Jaycee, I still had 5 points.


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> [*]You may not change where you spend your points once you use them.



This clearly applies in cases where points are used on illegal targets. After the "no more then +3 to a player" rule was implemented, several people added more then 3 points to a player, but realize they couldn't edit it. Even though your points didn't apply, you still posted them as used, and even edited the main page to reflect our points as -5. This alone should stop you from using them again on Escher.

Also, there is not a stated rule against attacking eliminated players. The rule only states that:


Clayy9 said:


> [*]Once eliminated, you cannot get back into the game. (This means no one can *increase* your Point Count once it hits zero.)


 
This clearly doesn't exclude having negative points, because it specifies that it means no one can INCREASE your point count.

Therefore, the only possibilites are:

A. You reseted the points without telling anyone, in which case I would have the eliminations or
B. Your elimination doesnt count, and Jaycee gets the elimination.

Either way, someone eliminated Escher, and its not you.

(Sorry Escher)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

^ I could find an example to discredit the first half of your post but I'm too lazy.

Nice find on the seconds half, though. xD


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

There is no written rule where you cannot decrease an eliminated player's Point Count. True. However, it is implied, as shown by the fact that no one has a negative Point Count. There was one exception to what I just wrote, which is where you and Jaycee had a -5 Point Count. However, that was a joke, and was removed from the OP when I updated it with the updated scores.

Now that we have established this, can you tell/show me an example of your statement:


solved said:


> After the "no more then +3 to a player" rule was implemented, several people added more then 3 points to a player, but realize they couldn't edit it.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 26, 2011)

cry, cry, cry you meanies, uuhhh +9 deluchie


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

And Deluchie was at 74, so n00bcub4r still has 8 points remaining.


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

Of course.

Page 69, Top post
Page 70, HelpCubes post, you rejected page 71
Page 74, You removed cuber and Giggum's points, and they stated they couldn't post again until later. However, the continuum of edits and modifications is weird on this one, so it's hard to track the order.
Page 75, You removed Tilimayor's points


EDIT: It seems you ninja'd me, and acted against your previous actions, as well as my statements. Clever.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 26, 2011)

ok fine, +3 waffle=ijm
+3Kirjava
-2Austin reed


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

Page 69: What's the problem here?
Page 70: Where did I stop HelpCube from using the remaining 6 points? It's not my fault HelpCube hasn't used any points to (-) someone during this game...
Page 74: I didn't stop them from using the points they couldn't use on Deluchie (who was at/near 75 points).
Page 75: What do you mean? The first three positive points were recorded, and TiLiMayor didn't use the remaining 6 points.


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayy9​


Clayy9 said:


> Page 69: What's the problem here?
> Jaycee uses points on an invalid target, and you stop him. He then is annoyed (presumable) because he couldn't use his points anymore, which explains his next statement in that post
> 
> Page 70: Where did I stop HelpCube from using the remaining 6 points? It's not my fault HelpCube hasn't used any points to (-) someone during this game...
> ...




Jaycess​


Jaycee said:


> Solved, though I want the elimination, I have to say you're wrong here.


That is quite possible, although I think it may primarily a matter of personal judgement, considering some technicalities I used were "implied" and not actually spelled out at any point.



Jaycee said:


> I'm sure if other*s* were actually reading this they would prove you wrong, but I'm too lazy.


I don't really no how to interpret this, except that you seem to be sure I am wrong without giving a reason. I guess I will take it that you mean I am wrong, but in a way that is complex and difficult to prove. If I have to be wrong, I guess this is the way I would to like it to be.



Jaycee said:


> Either way, what Clayy says goes.



I realize this, and my argument was more for personal pleasure then seriousness. After all, I was basically arguing your point.



Jaycee said:


> (He hasn't changed any rules, either.)



Well, yes and no. He seems to have acted differently in his reply to noobcuber then he had previously, in a way that I suspect was deliberately to give the appearance that he had always held that stance, and thus nullify that point in my argument.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

My point is this: I have never stopped a person from using points when they followed the rules regarding using points. If someone used points illegally, then those points were considered not used and were able to be used again (regardless if they were). Is there anywhere this is not true?


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> ]If someone used points illegally, then those points were considered not used and were able to be used again (regardless if they were). Is there anywhere this is not true?


 
Other then your most recent post about noobcub3r, which I am disregarding because It came after my initial argument, you never seem to clarify whether or not they still have those points. Because of this, popular opinion seems relivant, because it shows what impression you gave. To attempt to show popular opinion was in my favor, I noted the posts in my post #963, clarified in 967.


Honestly, you are both the opposition and the judge, so I guess my arguments don't really effect the outcome. Still, I'm having fun, and I'm guessing you are at least somewhat engaged, because otherwise you would stop posting.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

If the only problem was that I didn't say that they still had those points, then I can understand your point. But, I still don't think you should blame me for what others assumed (even if they had a reason to assume so). Not to mention that on the OP, it shows how many points you have left to use, and if they were confused, they _could_ have checked that.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

Le-double post.

-5 n00bcuber.

This puts him at 19, the perfect number for him to be at from the perspective of someone who's eliminated. Clayy, I request that you don't use your remaining points on him. xD


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, that's no fun.
-3 Pro94


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

New Day! - Day 15
Points have been reset.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 26, 2011)

-5 AndersB


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 26, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Well, that's no fun.
> -3 Pro94


 
Definitely not. :/


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Next game we should allow points to accumulate up to a certain amount, itll make for some strategy based play maybe : D


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

jms_gears1 said:


> Next game we should allow points to accumulate up to a certain amount, itll make for some strategy based play maybe : D


 
Maybe it's because I'm deprived of sleep, but I didn't understand this at all.


----------



## JyH (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Maybe it's because I'm deprived of sleep, but I didn't understand this at all.


 


Rules said:


> Daily Points do not rollover to the next day.



dat


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 26, 2011)

waffle:-5<3


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

+3 WTF2L?
-2 aaronb


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 26, 2011)

(-9) n00bcub3r


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> +3 WTF2L?
> *-2 aaronb*


I believe I'm supposed to tell you that since aaronb is already eliminated, you are allowed to use the remaining two points against someone else.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 26, 2011)

-9 pro94


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 26, 2011)

-1 n00bcub3er

I'll let someone else finish him.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd love to, but I don't have 9 points.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 26, 2011)

-4 Help Cube
-3 Pro94


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 26, 2011)

+3 waffo
-1 noobcuber
-1 pro
-1 anders
-1 thompson
-2 cheese


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 26, 2011)

-5 n00bcub3r


----------



## solved (Nov 26, 2011)

-5 n00bcub3r


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 26, 2011)

-9 Cool Frog !!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

I believe I'm supposed to mention that you have 2 points remaining, solved.


----------



## JyH (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Le-derp. I just woke up and it's noon. T_____________T
> 
> I should set my alarms to be louder next time....


 
I'm not trying to be mean or anything, and I see how you're really into this thread, but we don't need pointless status updates everyday when you wake up or when you're about to sleep.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

I just went through and deleted almost every useless post I've made starting from page 70.

Maybe I'll do the rest of the thread later.


----------



## JyH (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I just went through and deleted almost every useless post I've made starting from page 70.
> 
> Maybe I'll do the rest of the thread later.


 
You didn't need to do that, I was just trying to say that you should stop doing it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 26, 2011)

-6 cuber952
+3 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 26, 2011)

-3 MaeLSTRoM
-2 AustinReed


----------



## JyH (Nov 26, 2011)

+3 That70sShowDude
-6 Deluchie


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 26, 2011)

+1 - waffle=ijm
+2 - AustinReed


----------



## cubernya (Nov 26, 2011)

-5 Pro34


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 26, 2011)

+1 Robert-Y


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 26, 2011)

+3 cubenovice
-6 Help cube


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 26, 2011)

Robert-Y -9


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 26, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> *+2 cubenovice*
> -6 Help cube


You have 1 point left.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 26, 2011)

+1 RobertY


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 26, 2011)

-2 Pro94


----------



## aaronb (Nov 26, 2011)

-2 Pro94
+3 Help Cube


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 26, 2011)

-7 cuber952


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 27, 2011)

+1 cuber952
+1 JyH
+1 Robert-Y
-6 Thompson


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 27, 2011)

-1 Cubenovice
-1 WTF2L?
-3 Pro94


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 27, 2011)

(-9) Pro94


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 27, 2011)

(-5) Pro94


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 Pro.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

New day! 

(-3) Pro94.

And I made sure to do this the second my computer hits 12:00, so even if this is before Clayy says new day it should count. ^_^ 


EDIT : Le gracias, Clay.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 27, 2011)

New Day! - Day 16
Points have been reset!

EDIT: I'll count it.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 27, 2011)

I get back from a holiday expecting to be eliminated, and I'm on 74? Nice 

-5 AndersB
-4 Thompson


----------



## cubernya (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 Thompson

We should start the (-) only rule soon


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

Ehh. I doubt I'll make much use of 2 points.

-2 JyH, because I want everybody out of the 70s. ^_^ You're now on a decent number, anyway.

EDIT : @ Zcuber, my guess is that it'll happen on Day 20.


----------



## gundamslicer (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 AndersB


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 27, 2011)

(-9) Deluchie


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 27, 2011)

-9 Deluchie


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 27, 2011)

+3 Kirjava
+3 Cool Frog
+3 cuber952


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 27, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> +3 Kirjava
> +3 Cool Frog
> +3 cuber952




You are sooo behind on things.........


----------



## aaronb (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 cuber952


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 27, 2011)

can 10 people -5 waffo please ?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 27, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> We should start the (-) only rule soon


 
Sorry for not mentioning it here, but if you look on the OP, this IS a rule now.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 27, 2011)

-9 Deluchie


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 27, 2011)

-9 Thompson


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 Kir


----------



## solved (Nov 27, 2011)

I think you forgot to mention on the eliminated players list that I eliminated n00bcub3r


-4 Cubenovice
-1 cuberkid10


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 mr. giggums


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 27, 2011)

Robert-Y -9


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 27, 2011)

solved said:


> I think you forgot to mention on the eliminated players list that I eliminated n00bcub3r


Did you scroll down in the Code box?


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## solved (Nov 27, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Did you scroll down in the Code box?


 
YOU CAN DO THAT ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't tell if that's sarcastic or not.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 kirjavascript


----------



## Axiys (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 Thompson
OMG, I'm getting so behind on this.


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 27, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -5 mr. giggums


 
(-5) thackernerd


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> (-5) thackernerd


 
He was eliminated quite some time ago.

Also, I'd like to show this to the people who don't look at the OP.




Clayy9 said:


> Notice: The points will not be reset at midnight tonight! They will be reset near 6:00AM CST!​


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 27, 2011)

-8 Thompson


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 Cheese11


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 27, 2011)

-8 Thompson


----------



## AndersB (Nov 27, 2011)

-8 Deluchie


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 27, 2011)

AndersB said:


> *+0 Odder*
> -8 Deluchie


You have 1 point remaining.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 27, 2011)

Oops forgot about that... 

Well then, -1 deluchie

EDIT: 1k posts :-D


----------



## aaronb (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 Cheese11


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 27, 2011)

aaronb said:


> -5 Cheese11


 
You have already used your points today.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 27, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You have already used your points today.


 
:fp

Sorry about that.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 27, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10.


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 27, 2011)

(-9) AndersB


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 27, 2011)

everyone should -50 waffo for me <3


----------



## JyH (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 AndersB
-4 Thompson


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 28, 2011)

JyH said:


> -5 AndersB
> *-0 Thompson*


 
Thompson has been eliminated.


----------



## JyH (Nov 28, 2011)

-4 Help Cube


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 AndersB


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 28, 2011)

+3 kirjava


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> +3 kirjava


 
You may not use any points to + people


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 28, 2011)

-1 Odder

Let's eliminate our biggest threats.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 AustinReed


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 cuberkid10


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 28, 2011)

(-5) AndersB


----------



## aaronb (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 cuber952


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 28, 2011)

The points haven't been reset yet. They will in about 10 minutes, I think.

EDIT: More like 30 minutes.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> The points haven't been reset yet. They will in about 10 minutes, I think.
> 
> EDIT: More like 30 minutes.


 
I thought it reset at midnight, your time?

Edit: Sorry I didn't see the OP.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 28, 2011)

New Day! - Day 17
Points have been reset.

(-3) AndersB


----------



## cubernya (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 helpcube


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 cuberkid10


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 cuberkid10


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 Kir <3


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 28, 2011)

(-5) cuberkid10


----------



## Carrot (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 WTF2L?


----------



## Hershey (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 Maelstrom
-4 Robert-Y


----------



## AndersB (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 deluchie


----------



## aaronb (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 Kirjava


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 Deluchie


----------



## jrb (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 Deluchie


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 28, 2011)

Whoever eliminates me shall be rained upon with large amount of -5's!


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 28, 2011)

...unless they are already eliminated, I assume? (Which, of course, is more likely.)


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 28, 2011)

Shh...


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 28, 2011)

-5 Kirjava


----------



## JyH (Nov 28, 2011)

Change this. 



Rules said:


> You may not use more than 3 of your points to (+) someone.



-4 Odder
-1 Cubenovice
-4 Phlippieskezer


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 Robert-Y


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2011)

-9 cuber952


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 Deluchie...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

(-1) Deluchie

Good timing for me. I just finished a BLD solve. >__>


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 cuber952


----------



## solved (Nov 29, 2011)

Darn you reddit, I forgot to reload the page.....

Gratz on your BLD solve and the elimination, I really need to catch up to you and clayy


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 cuberkid10

(Only because he's at the bottom already <3)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2011)

She...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

-4 That70sShowDude


----------



## solved (Nov 29, 2011)

-5 TiLiMayor


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 29, 2011)

-5 Help Cube


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 29, 2011)

-5TiLiMayor


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 29, 2011)

-2 MaeLSTRoM
-3 AustinReed


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 29, 2011)

-3 Cheese11
-3 mr. giggums
-3 Phlippieskezer


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 Cheese11


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 29, 2011)

(-2) cuberkid10

New Day! - Day 18
Points have been reset.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 HelpCube


----------



## JasonK (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 Help Cube


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 cuber952


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 29, 2011)

(-1) Cubenovice
(-1) JyH
(-1) Odder
(-1) That70sShowDude
(-1) WTF2L?


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 29, 2011)

-7 cuberkid10


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 29, 2011)

-5 Kir


----------



## Axiys (Nov 29, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## Hershey (Nov 29, 2011)

-5 cuberkid10


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the love guys.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

-5 kirjavascript


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> -5 cuberkid10


 
You eliminated her with 4 points, so you have 1 left. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay, now I can actually speak here without worrying about being targeted!


----------



## Carrot (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 waffo =3


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 Kirjava


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 29, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Let's get Clay out first so he looses the appetite for administration and these threads will die...



-5 Cubenovice


----------



## mr. giggums (Nov 29, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> -3 Cheese11
> -3 mr. giggums
> -3 Phlippieskezer


 
(-5) Cubenovice


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 29, 2011)

-9 Cubenovice. <3


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 30, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> -5 Cubenovice


 


mr. giggums said:


> (-5) Cubenovice


 


Phlippieskezer said:


> -9 Cubenovice. <3



 revenge is for losers


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 30, 2011)

-2 HelpCube


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

Phlippieskezer hasn't lost yet.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 odder


----------



## aaronb (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 Kirjava


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 30, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> revenge is for losers


 
I didn't even notice you (-)'d me. I was just following the crowd.


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 30, 2011)

Kirjava -7


----------



## solved (Nov 30, 2011)

anyone want to -7 help cube?


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

solved said:


> anyone want to -7 help cube?


 
Pssssst.... You're doing it wrong. 

I've recently learned that waiting it out is more effective.


----------



## solved (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, turns out I don't have the capacity to constantly reload this page, hoping to get a lucky snipe, as evidenced by the fact that I missed the Kirjava elimination I wanted. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

I wanted it too, but neither of us could've gotten it. I have gotten lucky a lot, although the fact that my school was out all last week helped because I could stay up as late as I wanted.


----------



## solved (Nov 30, 2011)

-3 Help Cube (*9 points*)
-2 JyH (66 points)



EDIT: Where is the point spending database?


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2011)

solved said:


> -3 Help Cube (*9 points*)
> -2 JyH (66 points)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Arg!!! Why could you have taken one more point from help cube!?!?

It is not there anymore since nobody used it.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes; I'll have it back up in a day or two for record purposes, like I have for the first game.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone wanna -5 or less help cube?


----------



## JyH (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 HelpCube


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

-1 helpcube Thank you very much JyH, you are going to get a +9 next game.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

(-3) Help Cube


----------



## asportking (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 That70sShowDude


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> (-3) Help Cube


 
He's out isn't he?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

I eliminated him right?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

No.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm 99% percent sure I eliminated him.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's quite possible I missed something. Explain?


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

solved brought him down to 6 points, jhy brought him down to 1 and I eliminated him right?


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope. As you can see from solved's post, there was 9 points left AFTER he used the points.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> solved brought him down to 6 points, jhy brought him down to 1 and I eliminated him right?


 
He had 9 points left before JyH -5d him.

Solved was the one who brought him down to 9.

EDIT : That was an epic ninja.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Nope. As you can see from solved's post, there was 9 points left AFTER he used the points.



Oh, sorry about that, now I'm pissed because I could have eliminated him if I was paying attention.


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, if there's no further issues at the moment, I will take my leave.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 That70sShowDude


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

-4 that70sshowdude


----------



## solved (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm sorry if i was unclear about that, I meant to point out that he was only 9 points after me so that he could be eliminated in one post.


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 Cool Frog


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 AustinReed


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 30, 2011)

- 4 Cheese11
- 5 TiLiMayor


----------



## Clayy9 (Nov 30, 2011)

New Day! - Day 19
Points have been reset.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 30, 2011)

-9 Cool Frog


----------



## cubernya (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 cuber952


----------



## AndersB (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 cuber952


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 30, 2011)

-9 cuber952


----------



## Carrot (Nov 30, 2011)

-9 Cool Frog


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 30, 2011)

Odder said:


> -9 Cool Frog


 
JusTURN harder is sad =(

I love you though


----------



## Carrot (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> JusTURN harder is sad =(
> 
> I love you though


 
Ohh wait, is that you?  damn, I'm sorry then. I thought you were... A random frog.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 30, 2011)

-9 JyH


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 30, 2011)

(-5) WTF2L?


----------



## JyH (Nov 30, 2011)

-9 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## jrb (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 JyH


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 30, 2011)

-9wtf2l


----------



## cubeflip (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 TiLiMayor


----------



## Chapuunka (Nov 30, 2011)

-5 mr. giggums


----------



## Deluchie (Dec 1, 2011)

(-5) Maelstrom


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 1, 2011)

-9 That70sShowdude


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 1, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 That70'sShowDude


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 1, 2011)

+9001 That70sShowDude

-29 Austin Reed


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for your enthusiasm.

Anyway, the databases (#1) (#2) are back up.


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> +9001 That70sShowDude
> 
> -29 Austin Reed


 
you can't add points to people


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 1, 2011)

JyH said:


> you can't add points to people


 
lolwat

Of course you can add points to people.


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> lolwat
> 
> Of course you can add points to people.


 


Rules said:


> You may not use any points to (+) someone!



NUFF NUFF JIGGLYPUFF


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 1, 2011)

JyH said:


> NUFF NUFF JIGGLYPUFF





Rules said:


> [*]Every player gets 9 "Daily Points" per day to either *add* or subtract from another player's Point Count.


 
No.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 1, 2011)

Please stop posting if you aren't using your points (properly).


----------



## Axiys (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Please stop posting if you aren't using your points (properly).


 
Don't mind him. I don't think he can read.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Please stop posting if you aren't using your points (properly).


 
What do you mean? Of course I'm using them properly.



Axiys said:


> Don't mind him. I don't think he can read.



i cun reed reel gud


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 1, 2011)

Seriously; please stop posting here if you aren't using your points. theanonymouscuber, just stop posting here. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Axiys (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 AustinReed


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 1, 2011)

You can't stop me.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 1, 2011)

I can, however, ask a mod to intervene.


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I can, however, ask a mod to intervene.


 
I have a two page infraction list. Get at me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I can, however, ask a mod to intervene.


 
LOL


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 1, 2011)

You're right; a mod isn't needed here. I'm just going to leave you all alone now.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You're right; a mod isn't needed here. I'm just going to leave you all alone now.


 
Glad you understand. trolololololololololololol


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 JyH


----------



## solved (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 Cubenovice


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 That70sShowDude


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 1, 2011)

New Day! - Day 20
Points have been reset.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 1, 2011)

-9 That70sShowDude


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 That70sShowDude


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 1, 2011)

-9 That70sShowDude


----------



## AndersB (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 That70sShowDude


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow. 70sShowDude is at 8. Anyone willing to -3 him?

It's funny because he was the one who started my elimination with a -9. I was the one who start -ing from him a few days ago. xD


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Wow. 70sShowDude is at 8. Anyone willing to -3 him?
> 
> It's funny because he was the one who started my elimination with a -9. I was the one who start -ing from him a few days ago. xD



[11/26/2011 12:51:21 PM] Mike Kotch: next elimination game, i'm -9'ing Jaycee everyday


----------



## cubernya (Dec 1, 2011)

-3 70sshowdude

-2 Jaycee for killing him


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 70sShow




JyH said:


> [11/26/2011 12:51:21 PM] Mike Kotch: next elimination game, i'm -9'ing Jaycee everyday



......


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Wow. 70sShowDude is at 8.


You miscounted. That70sShowDude was at 3 when you posted this.


theZcuber said:


> -2 Jaycee for killing him


Jaycee has been long eliminated; you have 2 points left.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 1, 2011)

Can I join?


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 1, 2011)

No; it's too late for this game. But you can join the next game, whenever it starts.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 1, 2011)

Odder -5


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 1, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> You miscounted. That70sShowDude was at 3 when you posted this.


 
LOL. I fail. I have my next target in mind anyway. ^_^


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 1, 2011)

ouch. I still get to use 9 points today, right?

-5 AustinReed
-4 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 1, 2011)

(-5) Odder


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 1, 2011)

-9 WTF2L?

No one should be at 50.


----------



## jrb (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 JyH


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

jrb said:


> -5 JyH


 
You're going to be the first one eliminated next game. Just saying.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 1, 2011)

JyH said:


> You're going to be the first one eliminated next game. Just saying.


 
That might not be true if That70sShowDude follows up on his word and destroys me early. :/


----------



## JyH (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> That might not be true if That70sShowDude follows up on his word and destroys me early. :/


 
Fine, second place.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 waffo


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 1, 2011)

-5 WTF2L?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 2, 2011)

I wasn't really thinking when I posted that.
-2 Odder

Also, since it was miscounted, *yay me on my first kill*


----------



## Deluchie (Dec 2, 2011)

(-5) Odder

No one should have over 50 points at this point in the game....


----------



## Axiys (Dec 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> You're going to be the first one eliminated next game. Just saying.



Yes.
I will help you.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmmm.... I actually can't decide on who to target next. Cheese11, Cubenovice, or JyH. Lemme go to random.org and I'll be back momentarily saying who gets my -5 for the night.

EDIT : Random.org has spoken!

-5 Cheese11.

Oh, and Clayy, I'll respond tomorrow. I would now, but I'm going to sleep early.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 2, 2011)

-5 waffo


----------



## Hershey (Dec 2, 2011)

-5 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## aaronb (Dec 2, 2011)

-5 cheese11


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 2, 2011)

-5 Odder


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 2, 2011)

-5 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## solved (Dec 2, 2011)

-3 Jyh
-2 Cubenovice


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2011)

-5 maelstrom.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 2, 2011)

-5 MaeLSTRoM


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Odder -5


 


Pro94 said:


> (-5) Odder


 


theZcuber said:


> -2 Odder


 


Deluchie said:


> (-5) Odder


 


Cheese11 said:


> -5 Odder


 

Why you hate me so much :'(


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 2, 2011)

-5 Cheese11


----------



## Carrot (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 Phlippieskezer


----------



## aaronb (Dec 2, 2011)

- 5 Phlippieskezer


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 2, 2011)

(-5) AustinReed

New Day! - Day 21
Points have been reset.

Day of the Fallen!
Everyone gets 9 points to use today!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 2, 2011)

It's a party!!


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## Deluchie (Dec 2, 2011)

(-9) Robert-Y


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 2, 2011)

(-5) AustinReed


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 2, 2011)

I can be in top 10 please? :3

Edit: Oh, I'm eliminated -.-


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 Robert-Y


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 WTF2L


----------



## Axiys (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 cool frog


----------



## Hershey (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 AustinReed


----------



## aaronb (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know if you counted the points I used in the post I made before you had the "points reset," or just didn't update the points under my name. If you didn't count those points: -9 Phlippieskezer, if you did: -4 Phlippieskezer.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 Phlippieskezer


----------



## cubernya (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 Robert-Y

I will max-minus whoever is on top when I get to posting


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hershey said:


> -9 AustinReed


AustinReed was already eliminated when you posted this, so you have 9 points left.


aaronb said:


> I don't know if you counted the points I used in the post I made before you had the "points reset," or just didn't update the points under my name. If you didn't count those points: -9 Phlippieskezer, if you did: -4 Phlippieskezer.


They were not counted because you didn't have any points remaining yesterday.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> AustinReed was already eliminated when you posted this, so you have 9 points left.
> 
> They were not counted because you didn't have any points remaining yesterday.


 
My bad, I was under the impression that points reset at midnight, not when you made the post. Sorry.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 2, 2011)

aaronb said:


> My bad, I was under the impression that points reset at midnight, not when you made the post. Sorry.


That was true until ~4 days ago, where I declared on the OP in big blue print (and Jaycee copied it in a new post) that it will now be when I say "New Day". Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

@Clayy9 Can I just say I'm really impressed with how well you are running this and how much effort you are putting into it


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, thank you, cubersmith.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> -9 Robert-Y
> 
> I will max-minus whoever is on top when I get to posting


 
fuuuu- blue shell.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 Robert_Y


----------



## aaronb (Dec 2, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> That was true until ~4 days ago, where I declared on the OP in big blue print (and Jaycee copied it in a new post) that it will now be when I say "New Day". Sorry for the misunderstanding.


 
Oh, I thought that was just for that one day. :fp Sorry.


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 2, 2011)

-9 Cool Frog


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 Robert Y


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 3, 2011)

-1 Robert-Y

My timing couldn't be better, it seems.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 Phlippieskezer


----------



## solved (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 JyH


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 3, 2011)

Cubenovice rolling in the no -points.


----------



## JyH (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 WTF2L?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 Cool Frog


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 3, 2011)

-8 Cool Frog

I THINK I just got another elimination

My timing is perfect today. I just got done with a Mario Kart Wii marathon. T_T


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 Phlippieskezer


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 mr.giggums


----------



## JasonK (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 mr.giggums


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 3, 2011)

(-9) WTF2L?

New Day! - Day 22
Points have been reset.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2011)

-5 Cubenovice


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 3, 2011)

(-3) WTF2L?


----------



## Hershey (Dec 3, 2011)

-5 WTF2L?


----------



## solved (Dec 3, 2011)

Isn't he already eliminated? 
Assuming he isnt, 

-1 WTF2l


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 3, 2011)

-5 TiLiMayor


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 3, 2011)

-5 Odder <3


----------



## cubernya (Dec 3, 2011)

-5 cubenovice


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 3, 2011)

Odder said:


> -9 mr.giggums


 
-9 Odder


----------



## gundamslicer (Dec 3, 2011)

-5 giggums


----------



## solved (Dec 3, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Let's get Clay out first so he looses the appetite for administration and these threads will die...



-4 Cubenovice


----------



## AndersB (Dec 3, 2011)

-3 JyH
-2 Cheese11


----------



## aaronb (Dec 3, 2011)

-5 Cheese11


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 3, 2011)

(-2) waffle=ijm


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 3, 2011)

Waffo - 5


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 3, 2011)

-5 Cubenovice


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 3, 2011)

-9 mr giggums

And I stilll feel that Clay should have been eliminated first :°
Maybe next game!


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 4, 2011)

-9 mr. giggums

Edit: Nvm, I think CubeNovice got him...


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 4, 2011)

-9 Waffo it is


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

No, Cubenovice did not get him. You got him.

Yay, I'm a ninja.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, you got the elimination, Cheese11.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 waffo


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 4, 2011)

-3 - JyH
-2 - Odder


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

If people can get JyH down to 10 by just before midnight, I'll -10 him.

(Today's points and tomorrow's)

For the record, JyH, because I know you'll see this soon enough, I'm only doing this because you did this to me when I was in the final 6 last game. :3


----------



## aaronb (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> If people can get JyH down to 10 by just before midnight, I'll -10 him.
> 
> (Today's points and tomorrow's)
> 
> For the record, JyH, because I know you'll see this soon enough, I'm only doing this because you did this to me when I was in the final 6 last game. :3



You have to wait until Clayy makes the post that makes the new day official; I guess it doesn't reset at midnight anymore.


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 4, 2011)

(-9) Cubenovice


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

aaronb said:


> You have to wait until Clayy makes the post that makes the new day official; I guess it doesn't reset at midnight anymore.


 
*grunt* Thanks for letting me know. Don't know how I forgot.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> *grunt* Thanks for letting me know. Don't know how I forgot.


 
Weren't you the one who made the post informing people about the change?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

That's my point. xD


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 JyH


----------



## JyH (Dec 4, 2011)

-4 waffle=ijm
-5 Cheese11


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm tired.

-5 JyH


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 JyH


----------



## JyH (Dec 4, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> -5 JyH


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33449-Member-Elimination-Game-2&p=677683#post677683

-_______________________________________________-


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 TiLiMayor


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 4, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> (-9) Cubenovice



LOL you cannot...
You spend your points on odder already



mr. giggums said:


> -9 Odder


----------



## JyH (Dec 4, 2011)

-9 Cheese11


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 4, 2011)

(-5) JyH

New Day! - Day 23
Points have been reset.

(-5) JyH


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor (He is at 9 now)


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 4, 2011)

(-3) Odder
(-2) Cubenovice


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 odder


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 4, 2011)

-9 cheese11 (at 8 now)


----------



## aaronb (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 Cubenovice


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 4, 2011)

-9 TiLiMayor


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2011)

5 Odder


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 4, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> LOL you cannot...
> You spend your points on odder already


 
Fine (-5) Cubenovice
I'll give you 4 more tomorrow.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> Fine (-5) Cubenovice
> I'll give you 4 more tomorrow.


 
I don't think there will be a tomorrow. >__>


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 Waffo

4 people left, let's finish it today!


----------



## AndersB (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 waffle=ijm


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 Odder


----------



## JyH (Dec 4, 2011)

-8 Cheese11
-1 waffle=ijm


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 cubenovice


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

Clayy, what happens if say Waffo and Odder end up at 2 and 3, but someone takes them both out in one post?


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 4, 2011)

That almost happened last game, and it was only avoided because of a technicality.
Anyway, there would have to be some sort of tie-breaker to find the winner.

EDIT: Actually, I've changed my mind.
NEW RULE:You cannot directly cause the elimination of all of the remaining players. If you attempt this, your entire post will be ignored!


----------



## Hershey (Dec 4, 2011)

-3 waffo
+2 Odder


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 4, 2011)

You still can't increase player's points.


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hershey said:


> +2 Odder


 
You can't use (+) to someone at this point of the game.


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 4, 2011)

-3 waffle=ijm


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2011)

-5 Odder


----------



## Chapuunka (Dec 4, 2011)

-2 odder


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 4, 2011)

GAME OVER!
The winner is Cubenovice!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm suprised this game took less than a month


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2011)

I am surprised how many + points people tried to give me after the ability of adding points to people was taken away 

Thanks people for not killing me straight ahead, but waiting until we were two people left  (aka. thanks for letting me get the second place)


----------



## JyH (Dec 4, 2011)

in for next


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 4, 2011)

WooHoo! Top 5! I would play the next one, and start it maybe around next year.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in for the next game!

I think it should start on Tuesday, but that's just me


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in. It should start sometime next week or so


----------



## CRO (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll play.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in, Tomarrow


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in, of course. Tuesday sounds fine to me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 4, 2011)

whoo 3rd prolly won't do this again.


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in. 

Next Week


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in for Game 3. I think you should make the new thread soon, then start the game on Wed or Thurs


----------



## emolover (Dec 4, 2011)

In! Do it tomorrow.


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 5, 2011)

Right now, I think the new game will start next week (near Saturday). Does anyone have a problem with this?


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Welp, now that I'm unbanned, apparently this is over?

I'm in again. Give it a week before starting the new one up.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm willing to wait until Saturday.

@ Specs, when and why did you get banned? O.O


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Yeah, I'm willing to wait until Saturday.
> 
> @ Specs, when and why did you get banned? O.O


 
Last week, trolling in the religious debate thread (which thankfully seems dead now).


----------



## aaronb (Dec 5, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Right now, I think the new game will start next week (near Saturday). Does anyone have a problem with this?


 
I like that a lot; I will be busy this week.


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 5, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> GAME OVER!
> The winner is Cubenovice!



Thank you all.

Can we now please stop spamming the forum with this stupid stuff?


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 5, 2011)

Will you please explain what you mean, Cubenovice?


----------



## Cubenovice (Dec 5, 2011)

C'mon Clay don't you recognise that these two threads are just silly spam?
Look at the post count...


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 5, 2011)

Seeing as this is just a game in the Off-Topic sub-forum, I don't see the problem. Then again, I am the one who created it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 5, 2011)

-5 cool frog


----------



## emolover (Dec 5, 2011)

-5 Emolover.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Now that I think of it, maybe there shouldn't be another game.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 6, 2011)

-9001 Cubenovice

+5 Jaycee

>;D


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 6, 2011)

There's going to be another game. If you don't want to join, then don't.


----------



## JyH (Dec 6, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> There's going to be another game. *If you don't want to join, then don't.*


 
It's not about that.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> It's not about that.


 
So it's about people thinking it's useless?

_Just don't pay attention to it, then..._


----------



## JyH (Dec 6, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> So it's about people thinking it's useless?
> 
> _Just don't pay attention to it, then..._


 
It's how it takes up a spot on the homepage and how it takes away from the actual cubing part of the forum.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't thought Ill get this far without posting..


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 6, 2011)

That was what I was thinking.


----------

